# Travian



## hyphen

It's a neat web game, turn based strategy game where you build up your town, build an army and expand. Build times are a lot longer compared to RTS games, but it's a fun casual game.

www.travian.com

i'm on server 6 under the name spyder. let me know if you start up.

here are some tutorials and basics, other people can write more and i will include it into this post:

*How to create an army*

In order to defend or attack you will need an army. You can build many different types of fighters and this is all done through the Barracks. However, in order to build a barrack you will need to first create a rally point. The rally point is where your army will rendezvous after being created/trained.

The only place you can create it is just underneath and to the right of your main building. Once you create this you can level up move on to build a barracks and start creating fighters.

*More on barracks and different units*

The barracks require a level 2 main building in order to create it. Once it is constructed you can move on to create the lowest type of unit, your foot soldier (different names for the races). It is always good to start producing units when your 4 days of newbie protection is up. Because when you're no longer protected you can get raided and possibly destroyed by other advanced players. (I will cover defense later)

However, as you progress you can no longer rely solely on your basic foot soldiers to be able to conquer every army. Therefor, you will need to advance your technology. Building an Academy will allow you to research different types of units in succession. The academy requires a level 3 barracks and a level 3 main building. When the academy is built you will be given the option of researching different units by selecting the academy icon.

In addition to allowing you to build an academy, leveling up your barracks will also shorten the time taken to create fighting units, which will essentially pay dividends later on.

Just like any RTS, you do not want to short yourself on attacking/defending units. If you allow other people to raid you then your full potential for production cannot be met and you will be paying for someone elses advancement. No matter how much you can store in your cranny you will still be giving up your goods and that slows you down.

*Resources*

Resources are the key to success, as you can imagine. In the beginning your resources should be bumped up. When you start creating an army your resources should be up to about 150/hr. It depends also on what race you are. Romans will need more metal, so bump your metal up first, Teutons use more wood so bump up your wood, etc. And build a cranny early so you can start early protection from raids.

*Player farming aka Raiding*

Farming is basically raiding another person's village. When you send troops to someone's village you can either send them as reinforcements, a normal attack, or as a raid. If you raid and are successful (your troops meet resistance that can be squashed), they will return with a bounty. That bounty includes resources and each trooper brings back a little. So, if you send 20 you will bring back more resources than if you were to send 10. That is, until their resources are tapped.

For instance, I've sent my troops to a neighbor's village so much that when I send 10 troops I only come back with 11 of each resource. When you keep going back to raid that person you're "farming" them for their resources.

*How to raid*

When raiding, it's best to do a normal attack first on active players. That way you will be able to kill off any defending troops they have first. Once those troops are killed you can send in a raiding party. For my first few evaluation attacks I will send out about 15 troops depending on their population. The higher the population the more troops I send out. Additionally, this helps when raiding Gauls since they can trap your troops and take them prisoner. If you are on a raiding mission and get trapped, you will not rescue those prisoners. Whereas if you were on a normal attack they would release the prisoners (given that you have more troops than traps).

*What to raid with early on*

Early on it's best to raid with attacking units. That is, units with higher attack power. For instance, if you're a Teuton you would raid with clubswingers rather than spearmen. The same can be applied to other races. Sending spearmen out to attack would be a waste of resources since they can better serve their purpose defending your home base from cavalry.

*When to raid*

Raid early, raid often. The more you raid the more you deplete their resources and hinder their progress and speed yours up. It's my belief that if you really want to be dominant you should attack and raid as much as possible. Your entire goal should be to build up your army and resources by raiding.

Think about it this way: Let's say that your resources are being pulled in at around 200-250/hr. When raiding you can bring in about 50-100 of each resource (depending on how many troops you send out to raid per village). That boosts your resource/hr by 25-50 percent. I sent out raiding parties of 10-15 and sapped some villages for 200 of each resource on each trip. I brought my count up to about 900 per resource in under an hour. Right now my iron and crop resources are filled to the rim, all because of the raids. You can then spend those resources on technology upgrades and furthering your village.

*Raid defense*

Sometimes you can't play (hopefully, you all have lives!). If that's the case then you might end up getting raided overnight or when you're not at your computer. To help defend against that you should build crannies and max them out. It's good to have 2 or 3, all will have to be at level 10 (at level 10 you can build 1 extra cranny). That way you can really recover on a raid.

If you are at your desk then the tactics can be different. If an attack is imminent then you should spend all your resources. Use them on upgrades. Upgrade your town center, upgrade your barracks, anything you can. If you don't have enough then you can send them to an ally to protect them. Take a merchant (hopefully, you have a market place by now), and send all of your resources to the closest ally. When their attack is done you can either cancel the transaction or have the ally send them back to you.


----------



## [email protected]°

I joined, but am not really shure what to do....

Do things just build up by themselves?










I am BakeAT98.6 on server 6


----------



## notaverage

Im there. Any strategies you can suggest? 
I noticed that you can build alliances....may be helpful at some point!

Im listed as Notaverage in 6 as well.


----------



## [email protected]°

I'm getting it better now, but I'm stuck waiting for Clay so I can bring my Clay pit to level 2


----------



## notaverage

Bake at 98.6° said:


> I'm getting it better now, but I'm stuck waiting for Clay so I can bring my Clay pit to level 2


I built a friggin Granary and it didnt appear??? I didnt realize until I started to build the warehouse.... I dont get it?

I dont think I should have started bc Im going away for 3 days tomorrow and then gone for another 8 next saturday so I will probably be destroyed.


----------



## [email protected]°

notaverage said:


> I'm getting it better now, but I'm stuck waiting for Clay so I can bring my Clay pit to level 2


I built a friggin Granary and it didnt appear??? I didnt realize until I started to build the warehouse.... I dont get it?
[/quote]

It takes time for the workers to build it... just wait..

You are better off building up your resources first. Get your Clay pit, Iron mine, Timber cutters, and crops built up before you worry much about buildings...

I built a Granary, a warehouse, an embassy, and upgraded my main house to lev. 2 and am now suffering in resources...

Hence my waiting for clay to upgrade my clay pit


----------



## Guest

Im playing under DannyBoy17.


----------



## notaverage

Bake at 98.6° said:


> I'm getting it better now, but I'm stuck waiting for Clay so I can bring my Clay pit to level 2


I built a friggin Granary and it didnt appear??? I didnt realize until I started to build the warehouse.... I dont get it?
[/quote]

It takes time for the workers to build it... just wait..

You are better off building up your resources first. Get your Clay pit, Iron mine, Timber cutters, and crops built up before you worry much about buildings...

I built a Granary, a warehouse, an embassy, and upgraded my main house to lev. 2 and am now suffering in resources...

Hence my waiting for clay to upgrade my clay pit
[/quote]

I have to build the buildings first I think. I dont see how to build anything else other then these buildings at this point.


----------



## [email protected]°

Select "Village Overview" it;s the first of the 5 Icons on the top of the page.

There you can set up your crops, clay, iron, and timber which you will need to build the village...


----------



## notaverage

Bake at 98.6° said:


> Select "Village Overview" it;s the first of the 5 Icons on the top of the page.
> 
> There you can set up your crops, clay, iron, and timber which you will need to build the village...


I looked right passed that!


----------



## Guest

How do you get troops? I feel like my village is kinda vulnerable right now.


----------



## [email protected]°

DannyBoy17 said:


> How do you get troops? I feel like my village is kinda vulnerable right now.


You are safe for the first 14 days...

This game takes a lot of time...

It's the kind of thing you check in on maybe once or twice a day

I hit a wall when I ran out of clay, now I'm waiting for clay and other resources to build up before I can make more moves


----------



## notaverage

Bake at 98.6° said:


> How do you get troops? I feel like my village is kinda vulnerable right now.


You are safe for the first 14 days...

This game takes a lot of time...

It's the kind of thing you check in on maybe once or twice a day

I hit a wall when I ran out of clay, now I'm waiting for clay and other resources to build up before I can make more moves
[/quote]

THanks for the tip! Im building up the resources now!

I think an alliance from us guys at P-Fury will be a good idea in the future!


----------



## [email protected]°

I agree!!

We all need to have an embassy

I have a level 1 embassy already, but have to build up more resources before I can make anymore improvements...


----------



## Guest

Ive been checking everytime a building finishes for the last couple hours :laugh:


----------



## [email protected]°

DannyBoy17 said:


> Ive been checking everytime a building finishes for the last couple hours :laugh:


I'm stuck at work still so I have been checking in all night....

I'm so bored!!


----------



## notaverage

Bake at 98.6° said:


> Ive been checking everytime a building finishes for the last couple hours :laugh:


I'm stuck at work still so I have been checking in all night....

I'm so bored!!
[/quote]

WORk? its 1130 at night...what the hell do ya do?


----------



## Guest

If I was Bake, I would say:

I work for a New York Sports television station. I love my job! Go Mets!


----------



## [email protected]°

DannyBoy17 said:


> If I was Bake, I would say:
> 
> I work for a New York Sports television station. I love my job! Go Mets!


Yup, thats about covers it...

I do love my job, but just not today....

We have a live show at 1AM so I don't get out til a little after 1:30...


----------



## notaverage

Bake at 98.6° said:


> If I was Bake, I would say:
> 
> I work for a New York Sports television station. I love my job! Go Mets!


Yup, thats about covers it...

I do love my job, but just not today....

We have a live show at 1AM so I don't get out til a little after 1:30...
[/quote]

Oh hell I didnt realize you were in NJ? For some reason I thought you were in Canada???? I Dont know why?


----------



## [email protected]°

Maybe you mixed me up with Dannyboy?

He is Canadian...

I found this in the forum, it works for me since I chose Romans

http://travianwiki.uni.cc/index.php/How-to...omic_powerhouse

Here is the main page...

EVERYTHING you need to know about the game...

http://travianwiki.uni.cc/index.php/Main_Page


----------



## Guest

Cool site, this game is neat.

Thanks hyphen!

Post up some screenshots people.


----------



## notaverage

Probably. That How-to-guide would have been good before I started....oh-well....im done i cant build anything bc i spent my resources! they produce slow!


----------



## [email protected]°

notaverage said:


> Probably. That How-to-guide would have been good before I started....oh-well....im done i cant build anything bc i spent my resources! they produce slow!


Welcome to my world...

Oh well, I will just let it ride and do its thing...

Like I said before this is the kind of game you check in on maybe twice a day til you get built up...

Maybe after a couple weeks once you are more established you will need to check in more often to make moves..

Definitely Thanks to Hyphen...

I plan on playing around with this for a while


----------



## C0Rey

im on as C0Rey

building my clay pits...


----------



## [email protected]°

C0Rey said:


> im on as C0Rey
> 
> building my clay pits...


What server?

I searched you, and came up with nothing...

We are all on server 6


----------



## C0Rey

im on 6. but ist C0Rey with a zero not an O


----------



## DrewBoOty

you guys are years late, over at grimreefers we've been playing this sh*t since s1.







sadly









PUMP CROP FIRST!!!! whatever you do!!! CROP FIRST.

gauls are awesome as a starter, teutons are best if you want action. reinforce your teutons by starting a gaul village under a seperate account and reinforcing your teuton village. protect your gauls by attacking with huge forces of teutons. pump them out cheap and DOMINATE your area IMMEDIATELY. crush everyone and make them pay you bountys (since teuton villages generally suck at resources). In exchange, reinforce them with your gauls.

thats what used to work anyway, dunno about s6. might be different gameplay.


----------



## C0Rey

meh crops ere overrated


----------



## DrewBoOty

I had a 20 village gaul tribe on s1 before the "end" and artifacts were introduced. I housed an artifact for about 12 hours.. I had 100k + troops attacking, since others could see who held the artifact. I was negative like 70k crop with my clan trying to protect me. has s6 introduced artifacts yet? probably not since you guys are just starting. if they have, then that sucks since your work is going to waste with the server restarting soon.



C0Rey said:


> meh crops ere overrated


if you can pump from another village, then by all means... run negative. it sucks when you struggle with crop though. it can hinder you worse than anything. you get the "armageddon" error.


----------



## C0Rey

lol im just jokin... i have no clue what im doing.. for now just upgrading my resources


----------



## [email protected]°

I am Roman...

Workin on my crops is top of my adgenda...

But I know that Romans need Iron, so thats my #2 priority...


----------



## C0Rey

on what level should my diff resources be at before i start constructing buildings?


----------



## [email protected]°

Bake at 98.6° said:


> on what level should my diff resources be at before i start constructing buildings?


Follow the directions of the experts...

AKA, click the links in my quotes...


----------



## notaverage

DrewBoOty said:


> you guys are years late, over at grimreefers we've been playing this sh*t since s1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sadly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PUMP CROP FIRST!!!! whatever you do!!! CROP FIRST.
> 
> gauls are awesome as a starter, teutons are best if you want action. reinforce your teutons by starting a gaul village under a seperate account and reinforcing your teuton village. protect your gauls by attacking with huge forces of teutons. pump them out cheap and DOMINATE your area IMMEDIATELY. crush everyone and make them pay you bountys (since teuton villages generally suck at resources). In exchange, reinforce them with your gauls.
> 
> thats what used to work anyway, dunno about s6. might be different gameplay.


I chose the Gauls...

These are my current resources and village. (NEVER MIND, i TRIED TO UPLOAD THE SCREEN SHOTS AND IT CONTINUES TO SAY I DIDNT UPLOAD ANYTHING???)
I wont be around for 3 days so I may just be screwed...I shouldn't have started but anyway here it is!


----------



## muskielover1

im on as my screenname.i am starting out building up teh crops and i have 4 areas.do i build them evenly of does it matter?


----------



## ...Jay...

It looks like the 3x one just started today. If you do the old one, are you way behind everyone?


----------



## muskielover1

do coordinates have anything to do with anything?i want to go visit someone.
im lonely.
we need to do an alliance thing.this game is awesome but i really dont know what im doing.


----------



## hyphen

sorry about the late response folks. the best way to start up is just like any strategy/rts game. you want to bump up your economy first. you should first invest in trees/clay/iron/crops. i get everything to level 1 and then upgrade my town center to level 2. then upgrade 1 of each to lvl 2. then create a rally point and barracks. im still new to this too so i'll post updates i go along. i'm a teuton.

oh, coordinates is where you're located on the map. if you have another person's coordinates you can look at his village (to an extent) or raid them. we should definitely ally and possibly form a guild.


----------



## muskielover1

HORRAYYYY!!!!!!!

VIVA LA RESISSTANCE!!!!!!


----------



## Innes

I play travian too. im on a couple servers.


----------



## muskielover1

how can i build another village directly next to mine?or can you?it would be a bit more interesting and could have a 2 for 1 so to speak.also what is with the "plus"feature?and how do you get more gold?


----------



## Innes

muskielover1 said:


> how can i build another village directly next to mine?or can you?it would be a bit more interesting and could have a 2 for 1 so to speak.also what is with the "plus"feature?and how do you get more gold?


to build a second village you need 3 settlers or to take over someone elses village with a chief.
you can pay for gold.


----------



## muskielover1

ok ive been reading on this for a couple hours and i get what i need to get for now.until i start farming other villages and getting troops.this game is cool and cant wait to start growing.
we need more ppl to join.innes whats your screenname?

sees 06 c6 ls2 lurking


----------



## muskielover1

i just started on the 3x server and it starts out with more resources per hour.much faster.
im tormentor1 on the 3x
muskielover1 on the 6


----------



## Guest

Im on 6, as LasersGoPEWPEW now because I wanted to try again from nothing.


----------



## muskielover1

LOL @ lasersgopewpew
thats f*cking hilarious


----------



## [email protected]°

I joined the new server too

Same name: "BakeAT98.6"

New server village name: "Dockside"

Server six name: "Lakeside"

I'm going to look at a house on Lk. Hopatcong... Lakefront 3 bedroom with a dock and a boat slip....

You can buy gold which will help you build and produce faster...

I bought some....

I'm such a geek!!


----------



## Innes

muskielover1 said:


> innes whats your screenname?


lol my screen name is Innes









in on s3, s4, s6 & the UK speed server


----------



## muskielover1

when i build a caranny to stop ppl from stealing from me,how do i put the crops into it?
and the same with the warehouses and stuff?


----------



## Innes

muskielover1 said:


> when i build a caranny to stop ppl from stealing from me,how do i put the crops into it?
> and the same with the warehouses and stuff?


its automatic, but tutonians can raid up to 25% of stuff in crannies, really crannies are only effective at keeping your resource when your tiny, its better to build defensive troops (or just troops) and be active enough to spend your resource before it mounts up to a worthwile amount to steal.
also build up a wall so attackers will lose some troops just raiding you.

if your a gaul you can build a trapper too.

essentially if you make it a costly thing to raid you then the raids will stop overnight - no need for much crannie.


----------



## muskielover1

d'oh! i just built one.oh well no biggie.

i got a message from the game saing to upgrade one of my crop fields to lever 3 and i shall recive extra resources.so i did it.we shall see results soon i hope.


----------



## Innes

yeah dont worry, you will likely need a crannie at first, and the day someone attacks you it will also be usefull.


----------



## Guest

So how do I build troops again?


----------



## hyphen

your town center needs to be level 3 i believe. and the you build a rally point (right next to the center). then build a barracks at one of your build sites.


----------



## muskielover1

all the help is appriciaterd fellas.its not a very self explanitory game,well at least to me its not.


----------



## Guest

When will people start attacking?


----------



## DrewBoOty

muskielover1 said:


> all the help is appriciaterd fellas.its not a very self explanitory game,well at least to me its not.


what tribe are you?

I just started an acct on s3 speed

pwned on s3 speed

after pumping resources.. you want to build defense before people start farming you (attacking you for resources)

unless youre a teuton, in that case, screw resources and use what you start with to go straight for troops.


----------



## muskielover1

i am infact a teuton.im getting along pretty well.look me up on there.howd you get fucked on there?this is on 3x you say?

edit:i just realized you didnt get fucked,thats your name on there LOL!

hey we are pretty close to each other!


----------



## muskielover1

ee gad man!!!!last night there was nobody around me,now there are two ppl up my arse.im bigger than they but time for troops.ill have some by the end of the night.


----------



## ...Jay...

So what does gold do, and how do you get it?

I'm Jayson745 on 3x. Is (140/-33) considered SW?


----------



## muskielover1

im not so sure about the gold.im -48/152 
im only a rally piont and barracks from starting my army.got some level 2 and 3 stuff goin on.i could start an alliance.who wants to join?
ill do it in the name of teh p-fury!!!
just gimmie teh green light!


----------



## ...Jay...

I would, but i think we are on opposite sides of the map.

I figured out about the gold. Thats the thing where you can pay to get extra stuff. But if you scroll down there is a spot for a free trial, and it takes you right to spend some for free. you can get an extra 25% production and stuff, for 3 days. I wish I would have skipped the most expensive thing and just got the upped production for longer.


----------



## muskielover1

ya i figured that out but read the tutorials.they reccomend using the gold for something else in the future like when you really need it.

my suggestion is read everything you can,over and over again.and i dont think it matters where you are on the map for an alliance.


----------



## ...Jay...

I wish I had read that. lol

My neighbor(on the board) has attacted me 4 times in a row. My cranny is big enough now that he didn't get anything last time, so hopefully he will leave me alone.


----------



## muskielover1

see i got a cranny a bit ago and havnt been attacked yet.dont even know what it would say if if i was.when did you start?also for more defense,build a wall.when you are in the closeup in the inner part of the village,put the cursur on the moat around it and you can build a n earth wall and that will protect y0ou as well.

i am only a barrack away from getting some troops now.

remember build your rescources before anything.but lemme give a site,it says its for romans but it is a good guideline for anyone
travian.uni.cc/index.php/How-to_guide:_Roman_economic_powerhouse

i hope i spelled it all right for i am pc illiterate and cant copy a link *help*


----------



## ...Jay...

I read throught the link posted earlier that was for romans. I am roman.

I'm trying to just build resources but had to get a level 3 cranny a sec because I've been attacted 6 times total today. I started yesterday, so it seems as soon as my 1 day protection was gone people got frisky. I got attacted by 2 different people once each, then this other jerkoff 4 times in a row. I dont even know how they have troops already. Their other stuff must suck.

I was thinking about a wall too, but might just do that before bed.


----------



## Guest

I decided to try the 3x server. Im LasersGoPewPew! (note the exclaimation point this time).


----------



## ...Jay...

This is what I look like right now. I have a level 2 main house and a level 3 cranny as well.


----------



## muskielover1

also.this might sound dumb but in the tutorial,they say"ask them nicely to stop attacking you and they should"because its like an ettiquette(sp) and tell them you ae going to build up defenses so their other attacks will be futile.but be nice about it.this works from what they say.

and when the hell did you start?i anit that far along but close tell me you started befor yesterday.

goodluck everyone btw.pew pew danny!!!!!


----------



## ...Jay...

He didn't even have enough people to carry enough to hurt me much. And is probably behind me on resorses now. He'll get his down the road a little bit.

I thought it was yesterday. It was the day it started, but kinda late in the day I think







Yea it was around the first time I posted in this thread. Yesterday, 12:51 PM ET

I think the 3x one goes faster.


----------



## muskielover1

loolhell yeah!!!!

read up.get a rally point,and a barracks and well get the p-fury alliance going.

all i need is 1 and 1/2 hours to get what i need.been working on that instead of my res. cuz i thought i might get attacked.

oh and get your main to level 1 too.

this is the slowest,mostexiting game evar!!!


----------



## ...Jay...

The first guy to attack me today, just did it again. And he got stuff. Is it the Teutons that can get stuff from your cranny? 7 times today. What a bunch of punks. Thats it I'm making a wall.

He sent 19 troops, and got 8lumber and 64 crop


----------



## muskielover1

yes it is the teutons that can take from your carany.try asking him to stop. because hell get his in the end if he dosnt.make your wall.but ask himto quit being a dick first.once a day is enough from what i undrerstand.lemme get some troops in a couple hours and ill see if i can help you out.im a newbie too but ill see what i acn do.


----------



## muskielover1

he you guys help me help jayson.gimmie advice for this.i will scrafice.


----------



## muskielover1

lol i need wood lol....sorry im drinkin and it sounded funny


----------



## ...Jay...

I think I'll be ok for now. I have my wall under construction as we speak, and they aren't getting much anyway. He is the only one that can anyway until I go to sleep because of my cranny, and now he's gonna have a wall to deal with too.

I'm totally down for a team, but have to get some things in order first before I'll be much help to anyone.


----------



## muskielover1

ok but f*ck this guy.hes goin down like a 2 dolla whore as far as im concerend.

SPARRRRRRRTAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!


----------



## ...Jay...

muskielover1 said:


> ok but f*ck this guy.hes goin down like a 2 dolla whore as far as im concerend.
> 
> SPARRRRRRRTAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!


lol. They will all get theirs eventually. He has only hit me twice, and the guy who hit me 4 times has stopped after getting jack last time.

Whatcha drinkin on? screwdrivers for me, but I just started, so I'm only on my 2nd drink.


----------



## muskielover1

ad nelson and pepsi.

im just getting hopped up on getting my troops and kicking ass cus its taken me a couple days of building up.and its like getting a new fish....you get exited.

i havent been attacked.if i do ill start throwing stuff at my pc.lol j/k


----------



## ...Jay...

feeling more secure now. Now do I set my wall up with infra red camera, pit bulls, and motion sensors? Mabey some automatic torrets, land mines, and a lava mote!


----------



## Innes

so what servers are you all on?

and wow drewb00ty i knew you would like travian


----------



## ...Jay...

muskielover1 said:


> so what servers are you all on?
> 
> and wow drewb00ty i knew you would like travian


Some are on 6, but me, muskielover1 and some others are on the 3x one that just started yesterday.


----------



## Innes

heres my capital on the speed server


----------



## [email protected]°

Bake at 98.6° said:


> *I joined the new server too
> 
> Same name: "BakeAT98.6"
> 
> New server village name: "Dockside"
> 
> Server six name: "Lakeside"*
> 
> I'm going to look at a house on Lk. Hopatcong... Lakefront 3 bedroom with a dock and a boat slip....
> 
> You can buy gold which will help you build and produce faster...
> 
> I bought some....
> 
> I'm such a geek!!


Anyone else buy gold?

I bought some for both my villages cause I like to keep things moving fast, and $25. isn't gonna break me...

Just built my rally point on server 6

About to build my RP on the new 3X

To get troops I have to get my RP's to level 3 right?


----------



## Innes

what new 3x server?


----------



## ...Jay...

Innes said:


> what new 3x server?


thats the one I was talking about. It just started yesterday.

How long did it take you to get set up like that? Your rolling fat on the other one.


----------



## DrewBoOty

Jayson745 said:


> This is what I look like right now. I have a level 2 main house and a level 3 cranny as well.


why no troops?


----------



## [email protected]°

Innes said:


> what new 3x server?


It just launched yesterday it's called Travian comx

It moves 3 times as fast....

Throw a little gold around and it really MOVES!!








My new village on comx after 24 hours and some gold..


----------



## ...Jay...

bake I think you have to build your main building to 3 before building troops. This is from that statigey guide posted earlier in the thread.

"We're finally going to build buildings and get military! Upgrade your Main Building to L3, build a Rally point and a Barracks."


----------



## muskielover1

dayum guys.im on server 6 too but its slooooow.but whithin a few min ima have all i need to start making troops on 3x that is.

everyone should deffinately jumpon the 3x server.you wont be dissapointed


----------



## ...Jay...

DrewBoOty said:


> This is what I look like right now. I have a level 2 main house and a level 3 cranny as well.


why no troops?
[/quote]

because I dont know what I'm doing. From the guide it sounds like you should be worried about resources more than anything at the beggining, so I'm trying to do that asap. And just do enough extra to not get farmed.


----------



## muskielover1

exactly
i started the 3x yesterday and there was nobody even close now today ther are villages all over my ass.so this is the time to get into the 3x so you can be in range of the baddest if you will


----------



## [email protected]°

Jayson745 said:


> bake I think you have to build your main building to 3 before building troops. This is from that statigey guide posted earlier in the thread.
> 
> "We're finally going to build buildings and get military! Upgrade your Main Building to L3, build a Rally point and a Barracks."


Yup, thats it!!

I just read up on it...

I have a level 3 house, and a rally point on server 6..

Going to bed now and I will throw up some barracks in the morning and give the resources another top off with what is left over...


----------



## DrewBoOty

is your newbie protection up? you should start defense if you dont plan on raiding.. cranny is not enough.

what tribe..?



Innes said:


> so what servers are you all on?
> 
> and wow drewb00ty i knew you would like travian


hareball plays too.. hes hardkore into it. this is my first acct in like a year. since whenever s1 ended.


----------



## muskielover1

after youbuild a rally piont you have to biuld a barracks then youcan do the troop thing.

if i biuld an alliance, use guys better join gorshdurnitt


----------



## Innes

well i joined the new speed server, but it means i have 5 games on the go now :s

i think i will have to give up some of them and the most likely one is S6 as its just started a week or 2 ago.


----------



## ...Jay...

This bastard got me again! My wall didn't do jack, and my cranny isn't big enough. How did he walk through my wall????????????????







He still didn't get much, but if he does this all day he will.


----------



## DrewBoOty

dude, build 6 or 7 legionaires and he will lose all 3 of his phalanx. really you are pumping out enough resources you should have atleast 50 or more.


----------



## ...Jay...

DrewBoOty said:


> dude, build 6 or 7 legionaires and he will lose all 3 of his phalanx. really you are pumping out enough resources you should have atleast 50 or more.


he attacked with 16 troops the first time, then 3-4 every other time. So either he has more, or he got jacked. It was so early in the game the first time, I'm assuming he has more reserves.

I haven't even started with making guys yet. I thought I was supposed to be building resources until like level 3s & 4s? http://travianwiki.uni.cc/index.php/How-to...omic_powerhouse


----------



## muskielover1

woh is a teuton? plz gimmiesome advice on what troops to build now that i have my lev 3 main house, rally piont and barracks.
plzplzplz


----------



## DrewBoOty

Jayson745 said:


> woh is a teuton? plz gimmiesome advice on what troops to build now that i have my lev 3 main house, rally piont and barracks.
> plzplzplz


clubswingers dude.. tons of em. how much crop do you have available? build enough to eat up atleast 3/4 of your hourly crop production. then raid like hell to make up the difference.

since you're a teuton, don't worry about resources so much. just get those troops built and raid. build a fat army then use the resources you steal to build yours up.

once you get more experienced running a teuton village you'll be able to run negative on crop and raid enough to still grow way faster than everyone around you.


----------



## Innes

Jayson745 said:


> This bastard got me again! My wall didn't do jack, and my cranny isn't big enough. How did he walk through my wall????????????????
> View attachment 157199
> 
> He still didn't get much, but if he does this all day he will.


his troops suck at attack, build a few troops and wait till he is attacking you then send your macemen in to his village, your troops are cheaper and faster to build, you can also steal from his crannie.

early game is all about the teutonians









if you build up your wall he will lose people just by attacking you, they get past it, but with a few casuilties,


----------



## muskielover1

sweet bro.ty for the help.now i just hope i can figure out how to do all this stuff


----------



## ...Jay...

woo hoo, some advice!!!!

Got my meeting point started, then barracks!


----------



## muskielover1

ive read that the clubswingers are the beat for about evrything like that but id thpough id ask anyways.


----------



## ...Jay...

Innes said:


> This bastard got me again! My wall didn't do jack, and my cranny isn't big enough. How did he walk through my wall????????????????
> View attachment 157199
> 
> He still didn't get much, but if he does this all day he will.


his troops suck at attack, build a few troops and wait till he is attacking you then send your macemen in to his village, your troops are cheaper and faster to build, you can also steal from his crannie.

early game is all about the teutonians









if you build up your wall he will lose people just by attacking you, they get past it, but with a few casuilties,
[/quote]

I'm actually a spartan posing as a Roman. But I'm not teutonian.

I'm still liking the advice though, because I'm kind of clueless right now.


----------



## DrewBoOty

once you get those legionaires start upgrading your barracks so you can build praetorians. they will be your best defense for now.

later you should have like 70% praetorians, 30% mix of cavalry. that will keep you well protected.


----------



## muskielover1

question:i am goingto buy a clubswinger.whats the deal with the level two sh*t.is that upgrading your clubswinger or what?
ty


----------



## Innes

Jayson745 said:


> question:i am goingto buy a clubswinger.whats the deal with the level two sh*t.is that upgrading your clubswinger or what?
> ty


level 2 barraks speeds up the production time for troops


----------



## DrewBoOty

muskielover1 said:


> question:i am goingto buy a clubswinger.whats the deal with the level two sh*t.is that upgrading your clubswinger or what?
> ty


to upgrade the barracks? nah, thats to get different/better troops. but for now clubs are your best bet.


----------



## muskielover1

ty tyvm

are any of yall in an alliance?
i amnot getting attacked so i am goingto hold off troops and build an embassy so i can do this.
plztellmeif this is a stupid move to do this but i kinda want to start this show...insert advice....here.lol

ty again vets


----------



## Innes

choose your alliance carefully, they will help/protect you


----------



## muskielover1

i want to help protect others as well.am i too weak to do this?maybe i have beer goggles on?
id rater have fun w/ my fellow p-furyans and take a small guy approach unless its a futille approach


----------



## ...Jay...

I have my level 3 main house going, then barracks.

Man the speed thing is good and bad. Good we dont wast weeks learning that we suck and get smoked. Bad because its like a crash freaking coarse in a complicated game.

One question while some experienced people are here. If we make a little fury team and we are far apart on the board, does it do any good? It takes time to travel long distances doesn't it? I thought I read somewhere on the games forum about people sending there troops on a long pointless voyage while they sleep, so they dont get slaughtered.


----------



## muskielover1

good question..
i also asked some WW ppl to join.
drew,
think of posting this on cm?


----------



## DrewBoOty

muskielover1 said:


> good question..
> i also asked some WW ppl to join.
> drew,
> think of posting this on cm?


you want to? go for it. if not, i'll throw up a thread tomorrow. about to goto bed.









if we are all more than a few hours travel time away its a waste. If one of us is attacked it will more than likely be only a few hours away and by the time troops come from half way around the map, you've already been wasted by your attacker. so in short.. its probably not beneficial for us. and its definitely not beneficial for whoever is going to build the embassy. thats a ton of lost time/resources for them. it's too early.


----------



## muskielover1

well i figure you got more pull on that site tan i do so have at it.


----------



## DrewBoOty

lies, all lies. innes is the man behind the curtain... not me. :O


----------



## ...Jay...

Thats what I was afraid of.

Well if we learn how to play this time, mabey we can pick spots close to each other next time and f*ck some people up.

I have a feeling this thread is gonna be around for a while.

ok I have my main house to level 3 and a meeting point. When I went to build the barracks I notice the heros guild also opened up. I'm assuming theres no point is investing in that this early is there? I only read breafly about heros, but they sound like badasses.


----------



## DrewBoOty

you're right, skip it for now


----------



## muskielover1

amen...and i dont think you an pick exactly.but you can get close.well obviously yall know i just picked random.drew is at spitting distance from me.and this thread will be around for evarmore lol


----------



## DrewBoOty

your a 7 hour trip from me. i'm 49 something, you are -48 something. i dont think you caught the -.









otherwise yeah, we would be close as sh*t.

I dont think anyone is near me.

once we grow we will be closer, faster troops we can get travel time down to like 3-4 hours. which is reasonable for helping each other.

I dont mind sending troops a few hours away.

in fact.. since we are on a speed server and its early.. I'm going away on dec 2nd to the bahamas, I will need someone to sit my account and make sure I dont disappear if you want to play 2 accounts.


----------



## muskielover1

question:
how do i post a pic on this site of my map for yall? i tried to save picture as and it comes up blank.sooooo.

btw this page went from page 3 to page 7 in like 6 hours lol i love it!!!!

just cought your post and i guess i missed that...wishfull thinking i guess.by then if you trust me and i trust myself to do that i will deff. have that.well talk tomarrow when im sober.lol but ya sounds great.til then gotta kick some ass


----------



## ...Jay...

when I signed up I got to pick nw, ne, se, or sw. So it would help alot if we plan ahead before the next one starts. How often do new ones start?



muskielover1 said:


> question:
> how do i post a pic on this site of my map for yall? i tried to save picture as and it comes up blank.sooooo.
> 
> btw this page went from page 3 to page 7 in like 6 hours lol i love it!!!!


hit the print screen button that is above and to the right of your backspace button.
Then open paint and click edit, then paste.
Then save that as a jpeg.
Then start a new reply and hit upload and find your picture.


----------



## muskielover1

hmmm all that happensis my icon formy mouse flashes.nothingmore...maybe my pc sucks ass?

my crops are maxxed out

are you on server 6 too jayson?
cuz if your not try it


----------



## ...Jay...

No I made an account but I was to drunk and made it with the same name. Jayson7457 instead of Jayson745. So now I'm worried I'll get noticed for double accounts.

I'll make a new one with another email, and a more origonal name. What are your corridinates on 6?

I'm about to get railed!!!!!!!

attack coming and I have alot more resorses than my cranny can hold!!!!!!!

edit. he got 41/75/0/64 this time, and its that same sob!!!!
time I sent him something I think.


----------



## muskielover1

-53/-163. dude its slow as molasses but im sure you need to do it

i just realized my spacebar isnt working too well so appologies for typing like a dumbass lol

and btw you can have accounts on different servers,just noty the same servers


----------



## ...Jay...

at least he didn't take any iron, because thats what I need to build the barracks


----------



## muskielover1

tell me.what happens when you get attacked.do you get a message?and such?
awesome im waiting for an embassy.the only reason im waiting for that and not getting troops is because i havent been attacked yet.maybe stupid?i do have a wall and a crannary or however you spell it.but after i do that im gonna go get some troops and also build my resources up a bit.


----------



## ...Jay...

yes you get a message. First some red writing appears saying troops are on there way, or some such sh*t. Then when the timer is up you get a message saying what they took.


----------



## muskielover1

ok 20 min and im making a dayum p fury alliance. then im making troops after that....bass akwards as hell but whatevre!!!lol.here it is i hope theres no copywright infringement lol if ther is then sowwy.


----------



## bigredjeep

hyphen said:


> It's a neat web game, turn based strategy game where you build up your town, build an army and expand. Build times are a lot longer compared to RTS games, but it's a fun casual game.
> 
> www.travian.com
> 
> i'm on server 6 under the name spyder. let me know if you start up.


i been playin a couple days, im under the name Crockett4


----------



## ...Jay...

muskielover1 said:


> ok 20 min and im making a dayum p fury alliance. then im making troops after that....bass akwards as hell but whatevre!!!lol.here it is i hope theres no copywright infringement lol if ther is then sowwy.


p fury and piranha-fury are 2 very different things in the world of copywrite. Besides, its free publicity, why would they care?

I'm just not so sure its worth doing at the moment, because its basically a couple of us on other ends of the map. You should skip the embassy and make some troopers to defend with. I'm less than an hour away from making my barracks and this dude better lay off. I'm the type to hold a grudge and waste my time playing with no intention of winning, just making sure the other guy doesn't win either.

I sent him a pretty much pollite message, but if he doesn't listen I'm gonna take offense to the repeated stealing. hehehe


----------



## muskielover1

alright bigredjeep!!!

and im sure this is worth doin right now(not)
but im doing it anyways so invites are going out and im building up.i had to stop building up for only 3 hrs to do this so fak it!!!
vivia la resisstanse....spartaaaaaaa!lol im such a dumbass

btw thank you hyphen for showing us this killer site and giving me something to do

bows head


----------



## ...Jay...

bigred are you on server 6 or 3x? Those are the ones most of us are on. 3x just started and moves faster. I'm about to start a 6 one to though.


----------



## muskielover1

do it do it rum and cola do it!


----------



## bigredjeep

muskielover1 said:


> do it do it rum and cola do it!


im on 6
[/quote]
what does lack of food extend cropland mean, it shows that i have nuff crop


----------



## ...Jay...

it means you need to build crop next, no matter what.

Your making less crop than your people are eating, so your gonna screw yourself if you dont up your crop production.

right?


----------



## muskielover1

good starting point.read read read.....then hop on the 3x server as fast as you can so you can keep up wuth the johnsons....but dont get ahead of yourself.if that makes any sense


----------



## bigredjeep

muskielover1 said:


> good starting point.read read read.....then hop on the 3x server as fast as you can so you can keep up wuth the johnsons....but dont get ahead of yourself.if that makes any sense


what server yall on?


----------



## ...Jay...

ok I started the server 6 that I signed up on yesterday. I'm at (-79 | -147) which is a c*nt hair away from muskielover1 (-53|-163). So is anyone else in the area?



bigredjeep said:


> good starting point.read read read.....then hop on the 3x server as fast as you can so you can keep up wuth the johnsons....but dont get ahead of yourself.if that makes any sense


what server yall on?
[/quote]

me and muskie are on 6 SW side, and 3x on opposite sides. I dont know about the rest.


----------



## muskielover1

read everything.ratio 12:10:8:6 i belive and also never have your crop less than half of your clay(which is your most 12)


----------



## bigredjeep

Jayson745 said:


> ok I started the server 6 that I signed up on yesterday. I'm at (-79 | -147) which is a c*nt hair away from muskielover1 (-53|-163). So is anyone else in the area?


im at 102/88


----------



## muskielover1

are you by me now jay on 6?


----------



## ...Jay...

How long has server 6 been going? Is it even worth starting this late in the game? I really have no idea about the time tables involved in finishing one of these.


----------



## bigredjeep

muskielover1 said:


> are you by me now jay on 6?


idont think so


----------



## muskielover1

sorry but i was referring to jayson.

and why not? i just started this yesterday....gets you practice if anything i will gladly try like hell with anyone who wants to do this.just realized i need level 3 embassy to start an alliance...tee hee.ok by tomarrow.


----------



## ...Jay...

bigredjeep said:


> ok I started the server 6 that I signed up on yesterday. I'm at (-79 | -147) which is a c*nt hair away from muskielover1 (-53|-163). So is anyone else in the area?


im at 102/88








[/quote]
theres quite a few people on here by the looks of this thread, so I'm sure someone will be by you. You should also start a 3x server game asap because that one goes 3 times as fast, and just started yesterday, so you can still get in kinda early. Plus Im liking the crash course because you learn things faster.

muskie I'm right by you. We both have 2 negative numbers, and they are very close, so I'm sure we are in the same area. I just started building my first sh*t right now though, so I'm weak.


----------



## bigredjeep

Jayson745 said:


> ok I started the server 6 that I signed up on yesterday. I'm at (-79 | -147) which is a c*nt hair away from muskielover1 (-53|-163). So is anyone else in the area?


im at 102/88








[/quote]
theres quite a few people on here by the looks of this thread, so I'm sure someone will be by you. You should also start a 3x server game asap because that one goes 3 times as fast, and just started yesterday, so you can still get in kinda early. Plus Im liking the crash course because you learn things faster.

muskie I'm right by you. We both have 2 negative numbers, and they are very close, so I'm sure we are in the same area. I just started building my first sh*t right now though, so I'm weak.
[/quote]
what region you in for the 3x


----------



## muskielover1

myserver 6 should be getting the special teratment within 1 hr. wont go to bed till that happens

i se you hop skip and jump


----------



## bigredjeep

does anyone here have coordinates near 102/88??


----------



## ...Jay...

red I'm (140/-33) on 3x, but I dont know about anyone else. I think we are pretty spread out. I wish hyphen started this topic started a week ago, so we could be a little organized by now.

pretty much just pick a spot and try to learn the game, then when a new one starts we can all be a crew.


----------



## bigredjeep

Jayson745 said:


> red I'm (140/-33) on 3x, but I dont know about anyone else. I think we are pretty spread out. I wish hyphen started this topic started a week ago, so we could be a little organized by now.
> 
> pretty much just pick a spot and try to learn the game, then when a new one starts we can all be a crew.


agreed we def need to be more organized goin into t he game in the future, im on 171/-46 on 3x under designatddrnker


----------



## muskielover1

im just waiting now...any news from yall?

i gotta wait 1 3/4 hrs for my embassy to get to lev 2 on 3x on server3x

im waitin for my 1 cropland to go to 3 in 2 hrs on server6

notence you get so far,they will messange you and tell you that if you raise one of your crop fields to 3,they will give you resources.and they do so look for the message.its worth the wait but wait till they send it.


----------



## ...Jay...

bigredjeep said:


> red I'm (140/-33) on 3x, but I dont know about anyone else. I think we are pretty spread out. I wish hyphen started this topic started a week ago, so we could be a little organized by now.
> 
> pretty much just pick a spot and try to learn the game, then when a new one starts we can all be a crew.


agreed we def need to be more organized goin into t he game in the future, im on 171/-46 on 3x under designatddrnker
[/quote]

hey thats cool. We are by each other. Mabey it'll keep one of us alive a little longer when they come to destroy us down the stretch. hehehe

I'm on both too, but the main purpose is to learn how NOT to f*ck up next time. LOL at myself.


----------



## bigredjeep

hahaha i hear that, as soon as other peeps start attacking me im screwed


----------



## muskielover1

imdrunk and cant remember where the hellimat on either.tomarrow,when it matters,i will but for now oh well.ill still get an alliance started no matter what,small armies rule.lool.but ya im willing and somewhat able.

whos whith me


----------



## ...Jay...

What really sux is that muskie almost has built enough to start a alliance, and he is on the other side of the world. Which we did not know does no good.

Muskie are you still doing it or are you building defensive troops in light of this revilation?

edit: posted at the same time. I dunno, I dont even have an ebisy yet.


----------



## bigredjeep

Jayson745 said:


> What really sux is that muskie almost has built enough to start a alliance, and he is on the other side of the world. Which we did not know does no good.
> 
> Muskie are you still doing it or are you building defensive troops in light of this revilation?


well cant we build an alliance on our side..and muskie can do the same over there...im assuming your talking bout 3x


----------



## ...Jay...

bigredjeep said:


> What really sux is that muskie almost has built enough to start a alliance, and he is on the other side of the world. Which we did not know does no good.
> 
> Muskie are you still doing it or are you building defensive troops in light of this revilation?


well cant we build an alliance on our side..and muskie can do the same over there...im assuming your talking bout 3x
[/quote]

yes, and yes.


----------



## muskielover1

no i will begin building masive amounts of troops as soon as i get to lev 3 i think it is and then ill do that....then i must learn how to do all the other sh*t like move troops around ect... and i will more than galdly sacrafice troops for everyone...however,it sounds like if theres a village nearby that is able to raid...raid it.if not,build your def.and off and yourres dont forget res..i am going to do the same and i will keep you posted with the raid thing.

bla bla bla i sound like a woman lol


----------



## bigredjeep

my iron is at 0 on server 6, im pissed now...


----------



## ...Jay...

I'm having trouble switching between accounts. Are you guys playing multiple seasons on the same account, or making multiple with different emails? I used different info for both and have to clear my catche every time I switch(which I'm not willing to do long term).


----------



## muskielover1

i vow tonever attack any p-furyans.that is what this is all about.we will concour and get close to one another(i hope)and do whatever.i suggest if anyone needs help in this alliance, well you know.

big red on server 6.be patient,,you need to read the text that s involved with the game....

wood10:clay12:iron8:crop6: and always remember crop should never get below half of what your clay is.and every task will result in less crop and more res. production


----------



## bigredjeep

Jayson745 said:


> I'm having trouble switching between accounts. Are you guys playing multiple seasons on the same account, or making multiple with different emails? I used different info for both and have to clear my catche every time I switch(which I'm not willing to do long term).


ill be under crocket and drinker i used the same email for both..illprolly keepit that way


----------



## Innes

if you all want to be in one alliance then you should delete your account, pick an area in the map then when re-joining you all select that area (NE/NW/SW etc...)

in fact i dont like my area, i might do that anyway


----------



## muskielover1

wow i got pretty drunk last night/this morning.ill cool it on the alliance thing for a bit.im stayin right here.i woke up and my sh*t is all maxxed out.so im bout to buy some troops


----------



## muskielover1

ok i have 6 clubbers.do i get more and wait?or should i start raiding.can someone give me a small outline type of layman explaination.rules to follow so-to-speak?
movement and such?what to expect


----------



## scent troll

signed up with this game. dont quite get it yet. ill have to spend some more time lol

im lord mikhail


----------



## bigredjeep

Ocellatus2000 said:


> signed up with this game. dont quite get it yet. ill have to spend some more time lol
> 
> im lord mikhail


WTF nobody is near me, assholes...hahah jk, will we be cancelling and starting in the same regions cuz if we do there isnt really a point in continuin


----------



## muskielover1

when i go to get troops why is it that the clubswingers are my only option.is there something that i need to upgrade to get different troops?


----------



## DrewBoOty

muskielover1 said:


> ok i have 6 clubbers.do i get more and wait?or should i start raiding.can someone give me a small outline type of layman explaination.rules to follow so-to-speak?
> movement and such?what to expect


6?? i have more than you and you are way more developed than I. pick up the pace chauncy









if you plan on being a badass, dedicate as much crop as possible to troops.

meaning if you have 50/per hour production, you should be using up atleast 40 just for troops.. bringing you down to 10/per hour production. then raid to get more crop to use for building.


----------



## DrewBoOty

sorry for these being huge.. not sure how to resize in paint and I dont have photoshop on here.

i have 9 clubs total with 3 more on the way.



muskielover1 said:


> when i go to get troops why is it that the clubswingers are my only option.is there something that i need to upgrade to get different troops?


if you build your barracks to lvl 3 and main building to lvl 3 you can build an academy. at level 1 you can research spearmen. they are the basic teuton defense troop.

http://dhost.info/travian2005/Wiki/index.p...op_Info/Teutons


----------



## scent troll

i think it would be cool to have all of us own an entire area. pfury land


----------



## ...Jay...

muskielover1 said:


> wow i got pretty drunk last night/this morning.ill cool it on the alliance thing for a bit.im stayin right here.i woke up and my sh*t is all maxxed out.so im bout to buy some troops


Same here. I was up to like 6 this morning. I upgraded my grainery & warehouse before bed so I just woke up(hung over) to 1200 of everything. I have a few troops now.


----------



## piranhasrule

I'm on server 6, called 'Collier'

Please don't wipe out my village









It sucks that I can only build 2 things though


----------



## bigredjeep

Ocellatus2000 said:


> i think it would be cool to have all of us own an entire area. pfury land


fully man, yall least are close to eachother. Im way above everyone else


----------



## ...Jay...

I want to figure out how to send scouts to see if people have military or not.


----------



## blackmaskelong

so what is the link to this game?

it sound fun!


----------



## bigredjeep

Jayson745 said:


> I want to figure out how to send scouts to see if people have military or not.


how do i go up in levels, do i need to upgrade the main building? soo effing slow hahaha


----------



## Guest

Its like a the slow motion version of AoE I


----------



## bigredjeep

DannyBoy17 said:


> Its like a the slow motion version of AoE I


haha thats exactly right!!! AOE3 was sick till i tried to play online and embarassed myself..


----------



## blackmaskelong

where are you all loacted on the map the X and Y?


----------



## hyphen

i'm on server 6 -67|91


----------



## bigredjeep

Captive Herps said:


> where are you all loacted on the map the X and Y?


on server 6 im 102/88 on the 3x server im 171/-46


----------



## blackmaskelong

what is your name on server 6?

and how do you combine?


----------



## bigredjeep

Captive Herps said:


> what is your name on server 6?
> 
> and how do you combine?


Crockett4 wats yours


----------



## blackmaskelong

(X28 | Y170) named "Captive-herps"


----------



## bigredjeep

Captive Herps said:


> (X28 | Y170) named "Captive-herps"


so far i think ur the closest to me, grow quick i think we can make a alliance, were a hike away, but do-able. Also focus on crop, i didnt now im strugglin a little


----------



## blackmaskelong

yes for sure what ever that is lol i am new so o well send me a message!


----------



## bigredjeep

Captive Herps said:


> yes for sure what ever that is lol i am new so o well send me a message!


im new also, what country are you, def focus on crop, thats real important. I dont think i even know how t send a message


----------



## blackmaskelong

go to where i am and then click me and it should say send a message!

i sent you a message!

ahh i am starting to get the hang of this game it's pritty cool!


----------



## bigredjeep

Captive Herps said:


> go to where i am and then click me and it should say send a message!
> 
> i sent you a message!
> 
> ahh i am starting to get the hang of this game it's pritty cool!


C. Herps, i also recomend going to the 3x server, im on it its a lil quicker so i practive there, my coordinates for that are 171/-46. i dont know what region, but i find it more fun playing on diff servers


----------



## ...Jay...

bigredjeep said:


> go to where i am and then click me and it should say send a message!
> 
> i sent you a message!
> 
> ahh i am starting to get the hang of this game it's pritty cool!


C. Herps, i also recomend going to the 3x server, im on it its a lil quicker so i practive there, my coordinates for that are 171/-46. i dont know what region, but i find it more fun playing on diff servers
[/quote]
I think its south east. Me and bigred are right by each other, so pick se and there will be 3 of us.


----------



## muskielover1

im drunk as sh*t because of the bears //go bears btw...anyways. im glad everyone is still alive.

qiick !!! im getting attacked!!! whaddo i do?!!!!


----------



## hyphen

im not sure how to form an alliance, but if you guys figure it out then let me know so we can get a pfury alliance going. we can take one step forward to conquering the world.


----------



## bigredjeep

Jayson745 said:


> im not sure how to form an alliance, but if you guys figure it out then let me know so we can get a pfury alliance going. we can take one step forward to conquering the world.


you form an alliance when one person is at a L3 embassy, they can ask someone who has jus a embassy


----------



## muskielover1

im being attacked!!!! tell me what to do!!!!

hyphen im forming an alliance...close to me or not im giving you an invite

i just made the piranha-fury alliance on 3x tell me who wants to join so i can do it quickly...no matter how far away f*ck it


----------



## bigredjeep

muskielover1 said:


> im being attacked!!!! tell me what to do!!!!
> 
> hyphen im forming an alliance...close to me or not im giving you an invite
> 
> i just made the piranha-fury alliance on 3x tell me who wants to join so i can do it quickly...no matter how far away f*ck it


i wanna join, designatddrnker


----------



## blackmaskelong

hyphen said:


> im not sure how to form an alliance, but if you guys figure it out then let me know so we can get a pfury alliance going. we can take one step forward to conquering the world.


sounds great i am gona join the 3x server!


----------



## muskielover1

ok. how do i send an invite?


----------



## blackmaskelong

ok guys my (X131 | Y138) same name Captive-herps i am on hte x3 server now!

o an here is a secret i just thought of be friends to the people that are close to you so you don't get attacked lol


----------



## muskielover1

ok i figured it out

i got the fopllowing:
jayson745
designateddrniker(sp)
plz get the srcreename up so we can do this


----------



## bigredjeep

muskielover1 said:


> ok i figured it out
> 
> i got the fopllowing:
> jayson745
> designateddrniker(sp)
> plz get the srcreename up so we can do this


designatddrnker for 3x Crockett4 for 6


----------



## blackmaskelong

ok this is my screen name (Captive-herps) (X131 | Y138)

(Captive-herps) for 6 server and X3


----------



## muskielover1

i dont get any tjing for captive herps

i am going to be attacked in an hour what does this mean? dend me pm or something for the names

ive sent invites so take em

captive,ive done everything and it says you dont exist


----------



## bigredjeep

muskielover1 said:


> i dont get any tjing for captive herps
> 
> i am going to be attacked in an hour what does this mean? dend me pm or something for the names
> 
> ive sent invites so take em


i didnt get any invitations, but i might have troops before then, i can send you some..assuming i figure it out, which is highly unlikely


----------



## blackmaskelong

copy and paist (Captive-herps) that is axactly how i have it set! but anyways search up my X and Y (131 | 138)



bigredjeep said:


> i dont get any tjing for captive herps
> 
> i am going to be attacked in an hour what does this mean? dend me pm or something for the names
> 
> ive sent invites so take em


i didnt get any invitations, but i might have troops before then, i can send you some..assuming i figure it out, which is highly unlikely
[/quote]

i am right behind you on the ranks


----------



## bigredjeep

Captive Herps said:


> i dont get any tjing for captive herps
> 
> i am going to be attacked in an hour what does this mean? dend me pm or something for the names
> 
> ive sent invites so take em


i didnt get any invitations, but i might have troops before then, i can send you some..assuming i figure it out, which is highly unlikely
[/quote]

i am right behind you on the ranks








[/quote]
o crap i need to make a embassy


----------



## [email protected]°

Did anyone create an allience called "Fury"??

Some guy whoi ranks close to me is part of the "Fury Allience"


----------



## bigredjeep

Bake at 98.6° said:


> Did anyone create an allience called "Fury"??
> 
> Some guy whoi ranks close to me is part of the "Fury Allience"


i saw that, i didnt recognize any of the membeers


----------



## blackmaskelong

are club will be like P-F club or somthin

or the rhom club lol


----------



## muskielover1

i tis pranha-fury-alliance

and it is made


----------



## bigredjeep

muskielover1 said:


> i tis pranha-fury-alliance
> 
> and it is made


thats awesome!!


----------



## blackmaskelong

muskielover1 said:


> i tis pranha-fury-alliance
> 
> and it is made


awsome!!!!


----------



## muskielover1

invite has been sent to bake


----------



## [email protected]°

I'm at -124 / -99

Am I near yous?


----------



## muskielover1

and my earthwall is at lev 3 so far.willl this give me protection? plz help!!!


----------



## [email protected]°

I don't have an embassy yet... will have one soon tho...

I need to get some more resources so I can get more troops..

I only have 5 club swingers right now....


----------



## ...Jay...

You have to have a level 3 embassy to start an alliance, but only level 1 embassy to join one thats already founded. I'm quite sure thats how it goes.


----------



## ZOSICK

I'm DickDragin on sever 6..


----------



## [email protected]°

06 C6 LS2 said:


> I'm DickDragin on sever 6..


Join the 3X it is so much faster and better....

Server 6 takes too long and is boring...


----------



## muskielover1

sirouosly...i am going to be attacked whithin the hour...what do i do?


----------



## ...Jay...

muskielover1 said:


> sirouosly...i am going to be attacked whithin the hour...what do i do?


I have no idea, because I never had troops to protect with. I'm assuming it'll be similar though. You'll just get a report saying what he took, and if anyone died.

You dont actually have to do anything


----------



## muskielover1

thats me!

the tag is joeys

join...and ty for the info jayson


----------



## ...Jay...

muskielover1 said:


> thats me!
> 
> the tag is joeys
> 
> join...and ty for the info jayson


Joined









I think anyone else who wants to join has to make an embassy first.


----------



## bigredjeep

muskielover1 said:


> sirouosly...i am going to be attacked whithin the hour...what do i do?


i think you just need troops, you automatically defend urself


----------



## ZOSICK

Bake at 98.6° said:


> I'm DickDragin on sever 6..


Join the 3X it is so much faster and better....

Server 6 takes too long and is boring...
[/quote]

thanks for the info I'm now on 3X as DickDragin


----------



## muskielover1

f*ck yeah!!!!


----------



## blackmaskelong

muskielover1 said:


> sirouosly...i am going to be attacked whithin the hour...what do i do?


damn you guys are way a head of me but i have a plan and soon ill be way pass you all and kicking ass lol jk

nah i am way behind cause i used all my money to upgrade all my lumber, clay, crops, iron. so i think i should be doing lot's of up grades tomorrow but anyways someone send me a invite!


----------



## ...Jay...

I wish I knew more about the alliances. Like do we get anything special for having one? Does it automatically deploy troops to back someone up? Does having week members hurt, or should muskie be inviting everyone on the board to join(even people we dont know)?

This is some stuff we need to figure out quick. But I dont see any of the experienced people in the thread at the moment.



Captive Herps said:


> sirouosly...i am going to be attacked whithin the hour...what do i do?


damn you guys are way a head of me but i have a plan and soon ill be way pass you all and kicking ass lol jk

nah i am way behind cause i used all my money to upgrade all my lumber, clay, crops, iron. so i think i should be doing lot's of up grades tomorrow but anyways someone send me a invite!
[/quote]

Just keep uping resorces. Thats the most important thing you can do in the beginning. I'm at almost all 3s now, so I'm gonna be making lots of troops soon.


----------



## blackmaskelong

NOOOOO! only p-fury members!

i searched up (pranha-fury-alliance) but is says does not exist? i am searching in 3x server?


----------



## ...Jay...

try joeys. thats the tag for the alliance.

hey if other people help us servive and concure, who cares where they come from?


----------



## blackmaskelong

ok i sent joeys a message in Travian!


----------



## muskielover1

invite sent to captive herps!!!!

smokin ciggarettes and sippi9n vodka

wellima be attacked in 22 minutes well see what happens have my back fellas


----------



## bigredjeep

muskielover1 said:


> invite sent to captive herps!!!!
> 
> smokin ciggarettes and sippi9n vodka
> 
> wellima be attacked in 22 minutes well see what happens have my back fellas


i had to delete my account, i was tanked and forot to build crop and was soo far behind in it...what region yall start in on server 6


----------



## ...Jay...

lol I have screwdrivers again. I'm debating on getting more beer before they close sence its sunday and I'll probably be up all night playing this and poker again.

liquor+travian+poker+p-fury=fun


----------



## blackmaskelong

Cranny level 1
The cranny is used to hide at least some of your resources when the village is attacked. These resources can not be stolen.

maby wile you are under attack use the cranny


----------



## bigredjeep

Jayson745 said:


> lol I have screwdrivers again. I'm debating on getting more beer before they close sence its sunday and I'll probably be up all night playing this and poker again.
> 
> liquor+travian+poker+p-fury=fun


yea but do u remember what region u started in


----------



## Guest

Anyone know why I can only build a max of 2 phalanx?


----------



## ...Jay...

I hit random, but i think it gave me se on 3x


----------



## muskielover1

just search names...ull finduss.

dayumnn right jayson....you are havinfun bro so am i

i wont be a drunk leader after tomarree.then illbe committer lolo
info on my damages comming up


----------



## blackmaskelong

HELP how am i able to accept alliance?


----------



## bigredjeep

Captive Herps said:


> HELP how am i able to accept alliance?


build embassy


----------



## muskielover1

idk

i got my balls busted at WW for playing this go figgure


----------



## blackmaskelong

bigredjeep said:


> HELP how am i able to accept alliance?


build embassy
[/quote]

ok that will have to come for tomorrow well everybody i think if this stays this will be the biggest thread lol

night buds!


----------



## muskielover1

fukin right

i know it wont be but.......pinned????????


----------



## bigredjeep

muskielover1 said:


> fukin right
> 
> i know it wont be but.......pinned????????


im under bigredjeep on server 6 and im building a embassy, i cancelled my first name


----------



## muskielover1

ok i just got fucked up.from the city that never was is the name

plz haaaalp
also its froma city that i cant find


----------



## ...Jay...

What happened, they get alot of stuff and kill your guys or what?

I just tried to attack one of the buttholes that attacked me earlier and got this message.

"The player PushUrLuck is banned due to a violation of the rules"


----------



## muskielover1

yes i had 5 clubswingers and they took a shatload

they are from nowhere in my reigion


----------



## ...Jay...

You can find out where he is from in the report. Just click his name in the report of what happened and it will give you his quordinates

I only have 3 legionars but decided to attack someone anyway. The countdown has begon and they are in route. 9 minutes until all my men die. lol


----------



## muskielover1

i got no report


----------



## ...Jay...

at the top of the page, where there are 5 circles, the one all the way to the right is a circle with 2 pieces of paper in it. The left side should be green. click the green side of that circle for the report.


----------



## ...Jay...

Well it could have gone worse. I attacked someone, and didn't lose any guys, but also didn't get a single thing. He must have a big cranny.

I need a scout!


----------



## bigredjeep

Jayson745 said:


> at the top of the page, where there are 5 circles, the one all the way to the right is a circle with 2 pieces of paper in it. The left side should be green. click the green side of that circle for the report.


i have a embassy someone invite me to the alliance


----------



## muskielover1

ok i need some advice from the experts.....whaddi i do?as far as troops?and what do i do with them plz haaaalp!!!

its like i started all over again


----------



## ...Jay...

bigredjeep said:


> at the top of the page, where there are 5 circles, the one all the way to the right is a circle with 2 pieces of paper in it. The left side should be green. click the green side of that circle for the report.


i have a embassy someone invite me to the alliance
[/quote]
I dont know how, so muskie will have to do it. I just notice while trying to figure out how to invite, that our team gets its own chat box. Thats sweet.


----------



## bigredjeep

Jayson745 said:


> at the top of the page, where there are 5 circles, the one all the way to the right is a circle with 2 pieces of paper in it. The left side should be green. click the green side of that circle for the report.


i have a embassy someone invite me to the alliance
[/quote]
I dont know how, so muskie will have to do it. I just notice while trying to figure out how to invite, that our team gets its own chat box. Thats sweet.
[/quote]
so are you part of the alliance, i searched for it and culdnt find it


----------



## ...Jay...

muskielover1 said:


> at the top of the page, where there are 5 circles, the one all the way to the right is a circle with 2 pieces of paper in it. The left side should be green. click the green side of that circle for the report.


i have a embassy someone invite me to the alliance
[/quote]
I dont know how, so muskie will have to do it. I just notice while trying to figure out how to invite, that our team gets its own chat box. Thats sweet.
[/quote]
so are you part of the alliance, i searched for it and culdnt find it
[/quote]
yes its me and muskie so far. Its under the name "joeys" without the " "


----------



## Guest

Why can I only build 2 phalanx?


----------



## ...Jay...

DannyBoy17 said:


> Why can I only build 2 phalanx?


Thats probably all the resorces you have.

are you on 6 or 3x danny?


----------



## Guest

Both.

On 6 Im on as "LasersGoPEWPEW"...

On 3x Im on as "LasersGoPEWPEW!"


----------



## muskielover1

all my guys are dead but my res. sre awesom althouth they got fucked.....please post your screenameon this thread so i can invite you.......haaaaalp!!!

plz remember all for on amd one for all.......
if that isnt the case...then remove yourself from this....i sound like a hard ass lol


----------



## ...Jay...

When you make troops, it says max whatever, because thats how many you can offord to make at that time.

If you want to be part of the losing team, make an embassy, then have muskie send you an invite


----------



## muskielover1

LOL damn str8

imjust tryin guys


----------



## Guest

I shall build an embassy tomorrow.


----------



## muskielover1

hey tomorrow,being monday,ill be sober and i want to do good....so lets colaberate and get sh*t together..lets say 10 am central time...and letts make a day of it... but im still building tonite brothers!!!

dont let this die!!!

hey tomorrow,being monday,ill be sober and i want to do good....so lets colaberate and get sh*t together..lets say 10 am central time...and letts make a day of it... but im still building tonite brothers!!!

dont let this die!!!

hey tomorrow,being monday,ill be sober and i want to do good....so lets colaberate and get sh*t together..lets say 10 am central time...and letts make a day of it... but im still building tonite brothers!!!

dont let this die!!!

oops dub post lol


----------



## ...Jay...

HAHAHAHAHA. The guy who has been attacking me over and over just attacked again. I send him a message yesterday saying that I was getting beefed up so he should concider backing off.

Anyway, he didn't listen and just lost 4 of his 5 troops because of it.

I just send my other 3 to raid him now.


----------



## muskielover1

see i dont get the whole report thing... give me details jayson(aliance brother)


----------



## ...Jay...

The top half is him, the attacker. So it says he brought 5 troops, and 4 of them died. Then it shows what he got from me 0/0/5/25

Then the bottom half is me. I had 4 guys and lost one.

So basically he fucked up. Now I hope I didn't do the same sending my other 3 to raide him. Got 2 more in training though.

yup, I fucked up. He had one of those trap things and took my guys. Now he's gonna crush me.


----------



## muskielover1

im beddy bye night night.... be up bright sand early fellas

viva la p-fury!!!!


----------



## Guest

He attacked with Phalanx? Aren't they generally defense?


----------



## ...Jay...

I dont have a clue, but it didn't work very well.

Then I had to get cocky and try to attack back. I should have been happy to just have him off my ass. Now I'm reading about prisoners and all that. It sounds like they keep eating off my food until I free them, or delete them, so I dont know what to do.


----------



## bigredjeep

Jayson745 said:


> I dont have a clue, but it didn't work very well.
> 
> Then I had to get cocky and try to attack back. I should have been happy to just have him off my ass. Now I'm reading about prisoners and all that. It sounds like they keep eating off my food until I free them, or delete them, so I dont know what to do.


yesssss part of joey's p-fury alliance..viva la resistance!!


----------



## [email protected]°

Joined the Alliance!!









Still gotta do some more building and resource raising, but I should be good pretty soon.

I do have 5 clubswingers right now...

I just need to upgrade my warehouse so I can stack up the resources overnight...


----------



## bigredjeep

Bake at 98.6° said:


> Joined the Alliance!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still gotta do some more building and resource raising, but I should be good pretty soon.
> 
> I do have 5 clubswingers right now...
> 
> I just need to upgrade my warehouse so I can stack up the resources overnight...


at what stage can i build warriors?


----------



## [email protected]°

bigredjeep said:


> Joined the Alliance!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still gotta do some more building and resource raising, but I should be good pretty soon.
> 
> I do have 5 clubswingers right now...
> 
> I just need to upgrade my warehouse so I can stack up the resources overnight...


at what stage can i build warriors?
[/quote]

You need to have main house level 3 and barracks at level one to begin training troops


----------



## muskielover1

i teel yall what...lets meet at 300 central time tommarree

finger somthin out
were a f*cking team no matter what side of the globe were on!!!


----------



## bigredjeep

muskielover1 said:


> i teel yall what...lets meet at 300 central time tommarree
> 
> finger somthin out
> were a f*cking team no matter what side of the globe were on!!!


you should seriously consider changing your avatar to this hahaha...


----------



## [email protected]°

bigredjeep said:


> i teel yall what...lets meet at 300 central time tommarree
> 
> finger somthin out
> were a f*cking team no matter what side of the globe were on!!!


you should seriously consider changing your avatar to this hahaha...
[/quote]

We already have a "braveheart" here, and his politics leave much to be desired...

Not sure if I will be ready to mob and rob by tomorrow

In 2 days, well thats another story...


----------



## muskielover1

thats fuckibg right

just call me phil anselmo

i said i was going tobed and i should have but addiction is my weakness....and the bears won so here goes......(whatever happens next)


----------



## muskielover1

and thank you for all that have joined whithout no snkin off your noses. the alliance will grow,with the strenght we will prospire,and in brother hood wee will share the goods of the land,take what is ours,and benifeit from what is fruitful,our childrens children will play this battle as if they started it on their own.

ok i cantthink of anymore poetry
my bad
love joeys
muskielover1!

we rule themall....or at least well give em hell!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

and thank you for all that have joined whithout no snkin off your noses. the alliance will grow,with the strenght we will prospire,and in brother hood wee will share the goods of the land,take what is ours,and benifeit from what is fruitful,our childrens children will play this battle as if they started it on their own.

ok i cantthink of anymore poetry
my bad
love joeys
muskielover1!

we rule themall....or at least well give em hell!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## muskielover1

i will do the bidding of the people
you guys tell me whats going on.
we are far apart,yet close together
yet we travel on.

oh f*ck im the fresh prince...im a poet and i dont know it...

anyways/.....lets kick some ass soon
im just bord guys....waiting for res to buildup....someone tellme how to fight in this damn game


----------



## muskielover1

ok at 300 pm central time 4 eastern we will get together on p-fury and figure out whst to do about whatever........the alliance is maybee a bit silly but you know what.....viva la p_fureyyyyyyyyyy....!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected]°

muskielover1 said:


> ok at 300 pm central time 4 eastern we will get together on p-fury and figure out whst to do about whatever........the alliance is maybee a bit silly but you know what.....viva la p_fureyyyyyyyyyy....!!!!!!


Sorry but at 4PM I will be driving to work...

I will catch up... someone give me the minutes/notes....

I will be building one hell of an army, and have EVERYONES back when im all set up!!

Just bear with me...


----------



## muskielover1

note to everyone the name has been changed to p-fury

but you still know who you are


----------



## [email protected]°

Am I the only one who always seems to need more clay??

I have 1 at lev 3 and the other 3 at lev 2 and ALWAYS seem to be running short...

WTF!!


----------



## muskielover1

well doing bake
we will set the clock back to 200 cent time to accomadate for the bake

any other objections?
just say

btw i can send you clay but dont know how 
get the elders in herre lol


----------



## bigredjeep

muskielover1 said:


> well doing bake
> we will set the clock back to 200 cent time to accomadate for the bake
> 
> any other objections?
> just say
> 
> btw i can send you clay but dont know how
> get the elders in herre lol


i can send clay too, also crop


----------



## [email protected]°

Here is my sig....

I am peacefully building up my village. Any attacks will be dealt with by the alliance and we will show no mercy. To my neighbors, I shall not attack unless attacked first!

I think that says it all!!

If you look at other alliances they mostly DON'T attack other alliance's

I plan to back up the tough talk too...

As soon as I have my resources in a row I am totally down for all yous!!!

And if your attacked now I will gladly send my measly 5 troops!!!

BELIEVE IT!!!!



bigredjeep said:


> well doing bake
> we will set the clock back to 200 cent time to accomadate for the bake
> 
> any other objections?
> just say
> 
> btw i can send you clay but dont know how
> get the elders in herre lol


i can send clay too, also crop
[/quote]

I have Doctor appointment at 2:30 EST (I have been waiting over 2 months for this appointment too... good ol American healthcare...)

Cant we do it Tuesday??

If not, just do yer thing...

I am serious as a heart attack, and building my shite up!!!

I am best late night.... 8-9PM Est. when I'm at work and we are not on air live...


----------



## [email protected]°

Whoever is in charge we need to have an "alliance statement"!!!

Look at the other alliances and read the statements....

We need to put it out there like this:

1. Dont fawk with us, if a member is attacked we will retaliate

2. we are not looking for trouble, but will solve it if we are forced!!

3. We will not attack members of another alliance unless attacked upon..

4. Anyone who attacks a member will be shown NO MERCY!!!!

Etc. Etc.

We need to put up some tough talk to keep the scavengers away from us...

Create rules as needed but for fawk sake put up some tough azz rules to scare would be attackers away!!!

Half this game from what I see is about WORDS!!!

DO NOT let ourselves get attacked for lack of tough talk!!!

Amend our Credo right away!!!!

P-fury ain't no pussies!!!!


----------



## piranhasrule

I'm on server 3 aswell now. I'm called -collier-, grid reference is x 89 y 80. Anybody near me?


----------



## DrewBoOty

Is there anyone?? on the speed server that is NOT getting attacked (and has TROOPS!) that I can send mine to while I'm at work? I can send crop to feed them, but dont let my sh*t die.


----------



## Innes

I'm Innes - send me an invite











DrewBoOty said:


> Is there anyone?? on the speed server that is NOT getting attacked (and has TROOPS!) that I can send mine to while I'm at work? I can send crop to feed them, but dont let my sh*t die.


i am that guy, but MILES from you - just send them raiding someone small a few hours from you so they return when you wake up


----------



## bigredjeep

Innes said:


> Is there anyone?? on the speed server that is NOT getting attacked (and has TROOPS!) that I can send mine to while I'm at work? I can send crop to feed them, but dont let my sh*t die.


i am that guy, but MILES from you - just send them raiding someone small a few hours from you so they return when you wake up








[/quote]
my main building is at L3 and i stillcant get troops


----------



## blackmaskelong

OMG!!!! it says my account does not exist! it wont let me sign in!


----------



## bigredjeep

bigredjeep said:


> Is there anyone?? on the speed server that is NOT getting attacked (and has TROOPS!) that I can send mine to while I'm at work? I can send crop to feed them, but dont let my sh*t die.


i am that guy, but MILES from you - just send them raiding someone small a few hours from you so they return when you wake up








[/quote]
my main building is at L3 and i stillcant get troops
[/quote]
nope nvm got it


----------



## notaverage

Captive Herps said:


> OMG!!!! it says my account does not exist! it wont let me sign in!


You have to make sure you click on the right server!


----------



## Alexx

im in...just getting started

pretty cool game

someone send me an invite

screen name: piranha-man uk

and im on 6


----------



## notaverage

Im on 3x as NOTAVERAGE1
AND ON 6 AS NOTAVERAGE
I hate getting addicted to these things!!!!

Whats the deal on an alliance? has anyone started one that I can join?


----------



## Guest

Ok so what server is the pFury clan on?


----------



## notaverage

I sent TOrmentor1 a message about the alliance from 3x server......I just started on 3X yesterday so Im a bit behind!
What about 6 server??? Any alliance there?


----------



## Guest

Ive got a solid village on the 3x so if anyone needs help send me an invite.


----------



## notaverage

DannyBoy17 said:


> Ive got a solid village on the 3x so if anyone needs help send me an invite.


Whats your name? dannyboy?


----------



## Guest

LasersGoPEWPEW! <---exactly like that.


----------



## bigredjeep

DannyBoy17 said:


> LasersGoPEWPEW! <---exactly like that.


Yes I am bigredjeep on server 6. and designatddrnker on 3x, i have a purty good village here, no soliders yet tho


----------



## muskielover1

you have to have your main building,then you have to build a rally piont,then buils a barracks,then then i can send you an invite.and no llince yet on server 6 but one soon to come


----------



## bigredjeep

muskielover1 said:


> you have to have your main building,then you have to build a rally piont,then buils a barracks,then then i can send you an invite.and no llince yet on server 6 but one soon to come


Muskie, if you was talkin 2 me i figured everything out, and im part of the alliance, ijus havent trained ne solidiers yet


----------



## muskielover1

the p-fry alliance son far:
tormentor1
bakeat98.6
jayson745
designatddrnker

invites sent to:
innes
captive herps
notaverage1
lasergopewpew!


----------



## Guest

Where's mine? I have an embassy and troops.

f*ck, I just realized I forgot the s in Lasers...Im actaully LaserGoPEWPEW!


----------



## muskielover1

i have major questions to be answered from the elders lol.

how can i share my resources with ppl?
i need to know how to get other troops than clubswingers
and the message that bake is talking about....how do i do one?is it the description?
i have more but cant think of them right now.ty


----------



## moron

I just joined under SHADOW09.


----------



## muskielover1

to all the new guys,dont get in a hurry to build the buildings that you need to be in the alliance,get the resources built first or youll be sorry.then proceed with teh asswhoop

oh btw.on WW i started a thread...some good reads so far from ppl who have played the game check it out..and cm too


----------



## bigredjeep

muskielover1 said:


> i have major questions to be answered from the elders lol.
> 
> how can i share my resources with ppl?
> i need to know how to get other troops than clubswingers
> and the message that bake is talking about....how do i do one?is it the description?
> i have more but cant think of them right now.ty


 to trade resources/share resources i think u need a market place


----------



## muskielover1

k tanks


----------



## bigredjeep

muskielover1 said:


> k tanks


i base that off nothing tho, would suck to build one and not have it be right, Any of you new folk near the coordinates 171/-46??


----------



## blackmaskelong

i found out somthin with this game if you are somewhere else on another computer it won't let you sign in but on my home comp it signed in just fine! but anyways i am catching up to yah all!









YESSSSSS!!!! FIANLY i am apart of the P-fury club! lol









now looking at everybodys village i am way behind lol but probaly cause all i am doing it upgrading my crops, iron....etc


----------



## hyphen

please invite me into the alliance. i'm spyder @ -67|91 on server 6


----------



## blackmaskelong

you need to make a embassy and then it will let you be accepted!


----------



## hyphen

i have an embassy!


----------



## bigredjeep

Captive Herps said:


> i found out somthin with this game if you are somewhere else on another computer it won't let you sign in but on my home comp it signed in just fine! but anyways i am catching up to yah all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YESSSSSS!!!! FIANLY i am apart of the P-fury club! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now looking at everybodys village i am way behind lol but probaly cause all i am doing it upgrading my crops, iron....etc


Aint no shame in that,,itll pay off once u start building up massive amounts of resources, def get a cranny incase u get invaded, u dont wanna lose all them resources, and a warehouse so u can store more resources


----------



## muskielover1

hyphen,i will have an alliance on server 6 by tomarrow.the big alliance is on server 3x.i reccommend starting on that one asap.it just started the other day and you wont be left in the dust.


----------



## blackmaskelong

hyphen said:


> i have an embassy!


well then click the house! and if you are accepted then it will come up!


----------



## hyphen

what area of 3x should i start on?


----------



## blackmaskelong

north west near me lol


----------



## bigredjeep

hyphen said:


> what area of 3x should i start on?


South East


----------



## Guest

North East


----------



## blackmaskelong

Captive Herps said:


> north west near me lol


 north east lol


----------



## hyphen

-199|11 on 3x


----------



## blackmaskelong

guys if you upgrade your warehouse and when you are gone it will be more stuff you will have and when you come back and you will get ahead way faster!!


----------



## muskielover1

i forget where im at,hold on -48/152 on 3


----------



## Guest

Obviously!

Ok so how do we know when a teammate is getting attacked?


----------



## blackmaskelong

guys search up this guys name (Herbalthought)


----------



## matc

So now everybody is on Speed 3x ? Do you need to start all over to change to another world ? I wanna join you !


----------



## bigredjeep

DannyBoy17 said:


> Obviously!
> 
> Ok so how do we know when a teammate is getting attacked?


Via conch shell, similiar to will ferrel calling his news team in Anchorman


----------



## blackmaskelong

this is what the middle building does:

In the main building the village's master builders live. The higher its level the faster your master builders complete the construction of new buildings.

that will be a must soon!


----------



## bigredjeep

hahahaah just kidding, i think u send messages, then deploy troops


----------



## Guest

bigredjeep said:


> Obviously!
> 
> Ok so how do we know when a teammate is getting attacked?


Via conch shell, similiar to will ferrel calling his news team in Anchorman
[/quote]










I think Jayson is being attacked.


----------



## matc

can someone answer my question ? Is there a way to relocate your village to another world without starting all over again ?


----------



## Guest

No you have to start again matc.


----------



## blackmaskelong

i got a VIDEO of my fish tank







my cam fianly worked! now i can show you all how nice it is!


----------



## matc

> No you have to start again matc.


Ah crap well i'm staying on speed 6 in this case !


----------



## blackmaskelong

HERE is the video----- http://s217.photobucket.com/albums/cc209/b...kvideo2x006.flv


----------



## Guest

Give 3x a shot. Everything comes to you much quicker.


----------



## ...Jay...

I'M A FARM!!!!!!!!!!

This guy is raiding me with up to 70 guys at a time. This is getting stressful.


----------



## blackmaskelong

ouch i made friends with who was near me so i didin't get attacked the dude next to me is polish and the others are china people and stuff lol


----------



## ...Jay...

the first guy (neighbor) who I have had some conflicts with has befriended me and let my troops go. He had 4 prisoners of mine. Now I have this much bigger problem. I'm sure hes gonna just kill my 4 guys next time he raides me. I'm wondering if I should just send them to his spot when he deploys next time. I'm assuming he's bringing everyone when he comes, so it might keep them alive and get me a small fraction of my stuff back.

I need some serious advice.


----------



## blackmaskelong

well once we get all ready nobody will go against us lol and then we will concer the whole area!



















































i play smart and always think before i do anythin







and then i strike and thay all die lol









and NO one serenders











Jayson745 said:


> the first guy (neighbor) who I have had some conflicts with has befriended me and let my troops go. He had 4 prisoners of mine. Now I have this much bigger problem. I'm sure hes gonna just kill my 4 guys next time he raides me. I'm wondering if I should just send them to his spot when he deploys next time. I'm assuming he's bringing everyone when he comes, so it might keep them alive and get me a small fraction of my stuff back.
> 
> I need some serious advice.


we need to make a list of who we will kill when we are all ready here is 1# on our list (diuhas) who is attacking jayson745

2# (Zanzibar) attacked jayson 

3# (Teaser) attacked jason

damn jayson if you stoped spaming people you might not get attacked lol


----------



## [email protected]°

Jayson745 said:


> I'M A FARM!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> This guy is raiding me with up to 70 guys at a time. This is getting stressful.


I sent you 8 clubswingers, but its gonna take like 19 hours for them to get there....


----------



## blackmaskelong

are you serious so if one of us need help it's gona take like really that long?


----------



## ...Jay...

^ thats sweet. I still wish I knew what to do though. If he brings 70 guys again, he's just gonna kill everybody.

If he sticks to his schegual he should be attacking in 2 hours or so(human time). I dont know if I'm better off defending, or sending everyone to his spot while his troops are in route.

The only reason he got so much sh*t before is because I was sleeping at the time.


----------



## DrewBoOty

Jayson745 said:


> Is there anyone?? on the speed server that is NOT getting attacked (and has TROOPS!) that I can send mine to while I'm at work? I can send crop to feed them, but dont let my sh*t die.


i am that guy, but MILES from you - just send them raiding someone small a few hours from you so they return when you wake up








[/quote]
Yeah, I've been doing that.. but I got wiped out so I dont have much until later tonight. I was worried they would never return. haha.


----------



## muskielover1

yes we need a list of asses to kick.....does any1 remember who attacked me last night?lol
they must pay


----------



## blackmaskelong

i wish we could be in the same area, so we could be all a base and concer, but that is proly why thay don't let you pick where you go cause of that!



muskielover1 said:


> yes we need a list of asses to kick.....does any1 remember who attacked me last night?lol
> they must pay


go to reports and cheak attackes! it will show there! ahh nvm i know ill cheak your profile! what is your name on server 3x?

who is (LaserGoPEWPEW) your name made me laught when i seen it on the list of alies!


----------



## muskielover1

tormentor1 on 3x i laughed and peed a little when i saw dannyboys pew pew lolololololoil


----------



## [email protected]°

Sorry Jay but I called my troops back...

20 hours just isn't practical...

I think I might leave the alliance too cause I am so far from all of yous...

It isn't practical for me to send troops to your villages, nor is it practical for you to send troops to me.

I'm going to join up with some of my neighbors instead...


----------



## blackmaskelong

Bake at 98.6° said:


> Sorry Jay but I called my troops back...
> 
> 20 hours just isn't practical...
> 
> I think I might leave the alliance too cause I am so far from all of yous...
> 
> It isn't practical for me to send troops to your villages, nor is it practical for you to send troops to me.
> 
> I'm going to join up with some of my neighbors instead...


 still if we do go to do somthin we will plan it and have our troops waiting near the base we gona distroy so stay in our group!


----------



## ...Jay...

Bake at 98.6° said:


> Sorry Jay but I called my troops back...
> 
> 20 hours just isn't practical...
> 
> I think I might leave the alliance too cause I am so far from all of yous...
> 
> It isn't practical for me to send troops to your villages, nor is it practical for you to send troops to me.
> 
> I'm going to join up with some of my neighbors instead...


thats cool, I totally understand. He would probably just slaughter them anyway.

I'm looking at this as more of a learning experience, then when a new one starts we will all know what we are doing. Then we can all start by each other, and f*ck people up hardcore.


----------



## [email protected]°

Jayson745 said:


> Sorry Jay but I called my troops back...
> 
> 20 hours just isn't practical...
> 
> I think I might leave the alliance too cause I am so far from all of yous...
> 
> It isn't practical for me to send troops to your villages, nor is it practical for you to send troops to me.
> 
> I'm going to join up with some of my neighbors instead...


thats cool, I totally understand. He would probably just slaughter them anyway.

I'm looking at this as more of a learning experience, then when a new one starts we will all know what we are doing. Then we can all start by each other, and f*ck people up hardcore.
[/quote]

Thats what I was thinking...

I'm sure a new server will pop up sooner or later and we can all get together to OWN sh*t!!


----------



## blackmaskelong

nahh we want to own this server! and any new ones!


----------



## blackmaskelong

f*ck that guys search up this player (Elites) he has 32 alien! and most are over 100 population! now we have a challenge!


----------



## Guest

I sent you 3 Phalanx Jason....


----------



## maknwar

This is a really crappy version of Age of Empires.


----------



## [email protected]°

I just sent troops on a second raid....

The 2 villages I raided have been dormant for a while and I don't think they have troops...

The first one didn't


----------



## notaverage

How do I get troops? I havent been home since fridayi havent had time to figure these things out!

Any help?


----------



## [email protected]°

notaverage said:


> How do I get troops? I havent been home since fridayi havent had time to figure these things out!
> 
> Any help?


You need to first build a rally point, then build barracks.

That will allow you to train troops....

To get better troops you have to get your barracks to level 3 then build an acadamy...


----------



## jmax611

/has no supplies


----------



## [email protected]°

I have resorted to raiding near by villages...

NEED MORE RESOURCES!!!


----------



## bigredjeep

Bake at 98.6° said:


> I have resorted to raiding near by villages...
> 
> NEED MORE RESOURCES!!!


does anyone know how to trade/give stuff like timber n clay cuz im mad low on both, i have a surplus of crop so i can trade


----------



## [email protected]°

I am such a douche!!

I raided this guys village 5 times so far...

But, thats what he gets for being so close to me and not having any defense...


----------



## piranhasrule

Is there anybody near me at all? x89 y80

How do I build rally points and barracks? Do I have to have my main building at a certain level?


----------



## muskielover1

lols at bake....thats what he gets... lool


----------



## muskielover1

build a rally point in the little cresent shaped land just to the right of the main house.then you can build a barracks


----------



## Alexx

just started on server 3x

someone hit me up with an invite to the alliance

screen name : piranha ..... (piranha village)


----------



## notaverage

Bake at 98.6° said:


> How do I get troops? I havent been home since fridayi havent had time to figure these things out!
> 
> Any help?


You need to first build a rally point, then build barracks.

That will allow you to train troops....

To get better troops you have to get your barracks to level 3 then build an acadamy...
[/quote]

Thanks!!

We ALL need to start in the same area on the next server and KILL THIS game!


----------



## notaverage

I havent been attacked yet I think today or tomorrow may be the day! 
Im gonna get smashed!!!!

My resources are SO LOW!!! I didnt know what I was doing and built up the village b4 the resources!!!!
On 3X im doing GREAT...

ANY TIPS ON POSTING THE SCREEN SHOTS????
I TRY TO LOAD IT AND IT DOESNT WORK????


----------



## piranhasrule

I have the same fear. My village is surrounded by 4 others that have 4 times my population, and I don't have any troops. My 2 days of being untouchable come to an end while I'm at work today and I think I may come home to find all my people have been raped


----------



## blackmaskelong

that would totaly suck! anyways what building makes the army?


----------



## notaverage

piranhasrule said:


> I have the same fear. My village is surrounded by 4 others that have 4 times my population, and I don't have any troops. My 2 days of being untouchable come to an end while I'm at work today and I think I may come home to find all my people have been raped


I hear ya!

This Saturday I will be going on my HoneyMoon for 8 DAYS!
I'm coming home to a raped and pillaged village!


----------



## C0Rey

i have like 6 attacks on my village now.

and i have zero soldiers.

how do i even get troops??


----------



## notaverage

C0Rey said:


> i have like 6 attacks on my village now.
> 
> and i have zero soldiers.
> 
> how do i even get troops??


I don't know how to quote but this is from BAKE..

"You need to first build a rally point, then build barracks.

That will allow you to train troops....

To get better troops you have to get your barracks to level 3 then build an acadamy..."


----------



## notaverage

sh*t!!! IM BEING ATTACKED IN 1 HOUR! 
What the hell can I do??? I'm upgrading my Cranny to level 2 to store more resources for the time being...I have no other options that I can think of?

How do I know who is attacking me???


----------



## notaverage

notaverage said:


> sh*t!!! IM BEING ATTACKED IN 1 HOUR!
> What the hell can I do??? I'm upgrading my Cranny to level 2 to store more resources for the time being...I have no other options that I can think of?
> 
> How do I know who is attacking me???











First attack!

OUCH!

This is where I stand after the attack on S6. He wiped me out!


----------



## blackmaskelong

tonight i should have a army started i waiting for all my suplys to get to 2000 and that will be sortly like in a hour or so! and then i am gona kick ass


----------



## notaverage

S3....working on the barracks next I guess..


----------



## C0Rey

i got attacked and i think i lost some resources but nothing big. i have like 10 other attacks pending though..

gonna build rallypoint next..


----------



## Guest

Someone just stole 800 of everything while I slept...I need some backup! He had so many troops.


----------



## jmax611

/wonders if im playing the same game lol

i dont have enough resourses to build building cause i used them all on crop wood etc....

hoe do i get more resourses


----------



## Boobah

i just started boobah on 3x


----------



## notaverage

jmax611 said:


> /wonders if im playing the same game lol
> 
> i dont have enough resourses to build building cause i used them all on crop wood etc....
> 
> hoe do i get more resourses


Im with ya...I have to figure out what the priorities are... I look at this as a learning experience for the next server.


----------



## bigredjeep

notaverage said:


> /wonders if im playing the same game lol
> 
> i dont have enough resourses to build building cause i used them all on crop wood etc....
> 
> hoe do i get more resourses


Im with ya...I have to figure out what the priorities are... I look at this as a learning experience for the next server.
[/quote]
damn woke up went to class, all my resources were maxed out, i shoulda had alot more!


----------



## muskielover1

hey notaverage.....how do you have a max limit of 1700 on your resources?i still only have 800.


----------



## Boobah

build a warehouse...hell mine's at 1200


----------



## bigredjeep

Boobah said:


> build a warehouse...hell mine's at 1200


yea im currently building one, mine topped at 800


----------



## notaverage

muskielover1 said:


> hey notaverage.....how do you have a max limit of 1700 on your resources?i still only have 800.


whats your name on server 3?


----------



## bigredjeep

notaverage said:


> hey notaverage.....how do you have a max limit of 1700 on your resources?i still only have 800.


whats your name on server 3?
[/quote]

mine is designatddrnker...(171/-46)


----------



## notaverage

bigredjeep said:


> hey notaverage.....how do you have a max limit of 1700 on your resources?i still only have 800.


whats your name on server 3?
[/quote]

mine is designatddrnker...(171/-46)
[/quote]

LETS START A LIST OF EXACT LOCATIONS!

Mine is.........(132|-131) NOTAVERAGE1


----------



## jmax611

-72/160 jmax611


----------



## ...Jay...

I really hate this guy. Before bed I sent my 5 guys on a long raid so they would not be there when he brings 20-70 guys to raid, just to have them slaughtered.

It did not work. He set up his raid for the exact minute my guys got back, and killed them all as they arrived home. I dont know how he even knew when they would be back. I read something about legates acting like a spy so you know what people have, but I dont find legates on their forum in any other threads. So I dont know what they are, or how to get them.

So basically this guy is never going to let me make troops.

Is there a way to hide what you have, and where your troops are, so he cant just time his strike with my guys return and crush them every time?


----------



## notaverage

Everyone should join the alliance started by...	tormentor1

send him a message to join....

I know I will need support out my way



Jayson745 said:


> I really hate this guy. Before bed I sent my 5 guys on a long raid so they would not be there when he brings 20-70 guys to raid, just to have them slaughtered.
> 
> It did not work. He set up his raid for the exact minute my guys got back, and killed them all as they arrived home. I dont know how he even knew when they would be back. I read something about legates acting like a spy so you know what people have, but I dont find legates on their forum in any other threads. So I dont know what they are, or how to get them.
> 
> So basically this guy is never going to let me make troops.
> 
> Is there a way to hide what you have, and where your troops are, so he cant just time his strike with my guys return and crush them every time?


Wish I could help....maybe try to google it for answers?


----------



## bigredjeep

Jayson745 said:


> I really hate this guy. Before bed I sent my 5 guys on a long raid so they would not be there when he brings 20-70 guys to raid, just to have them slaughtered.
> 
> It did not work. He set up his raid for the exact minute my guys got back, and killed them all as they arrived home. I dont know how he even knew when they would be back. I read something about legates acting like a spy so you know what people have, but I dont find legates on their forum in any other threads. So I dont know what they are, or how to get them.
> 
> So basically this guy is never going to let me make troops.
> 
> Is there a way to hide what you have, and where your troops are, so he cant just time his strike with my guys return and crush them every time?


im making good progress, once i get troops ill send em ur way but dunno how long itll be


----------



## notaverage

DAM IT GETTING ATTACKED IN SERVER 6 AGAIN!
Anyone near me? (116|9)


----------



## Alexx

jmax611 said:


> -72/160 jmax611


server 3x

piranha (piranha village)

-44/ 29


----------



## ...Jay...

bigredjeep said:


> I really hate this guy. Before bed I sent my 5 guys on a long raid so they would not be there when he brings 20-70 guys to raid, just to have them slaughtered.
> 
> It did not work. He set up his raid for the exact minute my guys got back, and killed them all as they arrived home. I dont know how he even knew when they would be back. I read something about legates acting like a spy so you know what people have, but I dont find legates on their forum in any other threads. So I dont know what they are, or how to get them.
> 
> So basically this guy is never going to let me make troops.
> 
> Is there a way to hide what you have, and where your troops are, so he cant just time his strike with my guys return and crush them every time?


im making good progress, once i get troops ill send em ur way but dunno how long itll be
[/quote]
thanx for the offer, but you might as well save them. This guy will just kill any guys sent to me, so its like throwing them away


----------



## bigredjeep

Jayson745 said:


> I really hate this guy. Before bed I sent my 5 guys on a long raid so they would not be there when he brings 20-70 guys to raid, just to have them slaughtered.
> 
> It did not work. He set up his raid for the exact minute my guys got back, and killed them all as they arrived home. I dont know how he even knew when they would be back. I read something about legates acting like a spy so you know what people have, but I dont find legates on their forum in any other threads. So I dont know what they are, or how to get them.
> 
> So basically this guy is never going to let me make troops.
> 
> Is there a way to hide what you have, and where your troops are, so he cant just time his strike with my guys return and crush them every time?


im making good progress, once i get troops ill send em ur way but dunno how long itll be
[/quote]
thanx for the offer, but you might as well save them. This guy will just kill any guys sent to me, so its like throwing them away
[/quote]

this is gonna sound wrong, but i beleive ur close to me so could you just send them to me...or would he jus attack me?


----------



## ...Jay...

bigredjeep said:


> I really hate this guy. Before bed I sent my 5 guys on a long raid so they would not be there when he brings 20-70 guys to raid, just to have them slaughtered.
> 
> It did not work. He set up his raid for the exact minute my guys got back, and killed them all as they arrived home. I dont know how he even knew when they would be back. I read something about legates acting like a spy so you know what people have, but I dont find legates on their forum in any other threads. So I dont know what they are, or how to get them.
> 
> So basically this guy is never going to let me make troops.
> 
> Is there a way to hide what you have, and where your troops are, so he cant just time his strike with my guys return and crush them every time?


im making good progress, once i get troops ill send em ur way but dunno how long itll be
[/quote]
thanx for the offer, but you might as well save them. This guy will just kill any guys sent to me, so its like throwing them away
[/quote]

this is gonna sound wrong, but i beleive ur close to me so could you just send them to me...or would he jus attack me?
[/quote]
yea actually I think so. I'm gonna up resources today, but I'll get back to you when I start making guys again.


----------



## bigredjeep

Jayson745 said:


> I really hate this guy. Before bed I sent my 5 guys on a long raid so they would not be there when he brings 20-70 guys to raid, just to have them slaughtered.
> 
> It did not work. He set up his raid for the exact minute my guys got back, and killed them all as they arrived home. I dont know how he even knew when they would be back. I read something about legates acting like a spy so you know what people have, but I dont find legates on their forum in any other threads. So I dont know what they are, or how to get them.
> 
> So basically this guy is never going to let me make troops.
> 
> Is there a way to hide what you have, and where your troops are, so he cant just time his strike with my guys return and crush them every time?


im making good progress, once i get troops ill send em ur way but dunno how long itll be
[/quote]
thanx for the offer, but you might as well save them. This guy will just kill any guys sent to me, so its like throwing them away
[/quote]

this is gonna sound wrong, but i beleive ur close to me so could you just send them to me...or would he jus attack me?
[/quote]
yea actually I think so. I'm gonna up resources today, but I'll get back to you when I start making guys again.
[/quote]

"looks like were dealing with someone who has absolutly no life" ...South Park world of warcraft episode....i can send u resources later if you want


----------



## notaverage

notaverage said:


> DAM IT GETTING ATTACKED IN SERVER 6 AGAIN!
> Anyone near me? (116|9)


HA BASTARD ONLY GOT 2 FROM MY CROPS!

F HIM! BUT...He is attacking back to back i think.


----------



## ZOSICK

DickDragin village has a population of 25


----------



## notaverage

06 C6 LS2 said:


> DickDragin village has a population of 25


whos that you?


----------



## jmax611

does neone else have login issues it says my name doesnt exsist


----------



## ZOSICK

notaverage said:


> DickDragin village has a population of 25


whos that you?
[/quote]

correct


----------



## notaverage

jmax611 said:


> does neone else have login issues it says my name doesnt exsist


Make sure you go to the correct server.

I tried to sign into s3 with my s6 name
doesnt work!


----------



## blackmaskelong

sorry to ask but i have so much suplys and what do i bulid to make troops it saying i can't build anymore cause i have to read instrutions but i did but nothin was said all i have been doing is getting all my leves up and now what?


----------



## piranhasrule

I think your main building must be level 3, then build a rally point (click on the building space to the right of the main building) then once thats built you can build a barracks

I have my barracks but no supplys to build troops







And I don;t want to just build a couple of clubswingers incase my neighbours find out and see me building an army as a threat


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

Sorry, I don't want to read 21 pages to look for this answer but does everyone on pfury have a specific server they are on? I'm on 6 and do we have like a global alliance so we can team up? I just started and have pop of 16 and am at -171/-7.

I'm a total noob so any help or direction would be great! Thanks!!!


----------



## notaverage

Captive Herps said:


> sorry to ask but i have so much suplys and what do i bulid to make troops it saying i can't build anymore cause i have to read instrutions but i did but nothin was said all i have been doing is getting all my leves up and now what?


go to instructions and it will tell yu when you click on the resource, military, etc what you have to build to get to the next. 
I think it would be the main building and crannary you build up to certain levels to get to marketplace then barracks etc.. maybe the Palisade even I haven't built that up yet.


----------



## blackmaskelong

p-fury alies are on server 3x!

o and i am just about to make my main buliding to level 3!


----------



## notaverage

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Sorry, I don't want to read 21 pages to look for this answer but does everyone on pfury have a specific server they are on? I'm on 6 and do we have like a global alliance so we can team up? I just started and have pop of 16 and am at -171/-7.
> 
> I'm a total noob so any help or direction would be great! Thanks!!!


whats the name?
Im Notaverage on server 6
and NOTAVERAGE1 on server 3x


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

notaverage said:


> Sorry, I don't want to read 21 pages to look for this answer but does everyone on pfury have a specific server they are on? I'm on 6 and do we have like a global alliance so we can team up? I just started and have pop of 16 and am at -171/-7.
> 
> I'm a total noob so any help or direction would be great! Thanks!!!


whats the name?
Im Notaverage on server 6
and NOTAVERAGE1 on server 3x
[/quote]

Ohh whoops! CROSSHAIR


----------



## notaverage

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Sorry, I don't want to read 21 pages to look for this answer but does everyone on pfury have a specific server they are on? I'm on 6 and do we have like a global alliance so we can team up? I just started and have pop of 16 and am at -171/-7.
> 
> I'm a total noob so any help or direction would be great! Thanks!!!


whats the name?
Im Notaverage on server 6
and NOTAVERAGE1 on server 3x
[/quote]

Ohh whoops! CROSSHAIR
[/quote]

Well Im gone until tonght. 
Build up your embassy and we can create an alliance and recruit.
May not be worth much more then trading resources from the marketplace being I am located @ 116/9


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

notaverage said:


> Sorry, I don't want to read 21 pages to look for this answer but does everyone on pfury have a specific server they are on? I'm on 6 and do we have like a global alliance so we can team up? I just started and have pop of 16 and am at -171/-7.
> 
> I'm a total noob so any help or direction would be great! Thanks!!!


whats the name?
Im Notaverage on server 6
and NOTAVERAGE1 on server 3x
[/quote]

Ohh whoops! CROSSHAIR
[/quote]

Well Im gone until tonght. 
Build up your embassy and we can create an alliance and recruit.
May not be worth much more then trading resources from the marketplace being I am located @ 116/9
[/quote]

Will do, I can be on all day at my work. What should we name this alliance?


----------



## muskielover1

invites sent to:
piranha
bobah
pwned

the alliance so far:
tormrntor1(me)
jayson745
innes
gesignatddrnker
lasergopewpew
notaverage1
captive herps

i will invite crosshair.if im missing anyone just lemme know.there will be one on 6 shortly i am muskielover on server 6.


----------



## notaverage

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> invites sent to:
> piranha
> bobah
> pwned
> 
> the alliance so far:
> tormrntor1(me)
> jayson745
> innes
> gesignatddrnker
> lasergopewpew
> notaverage1
> captive herps
> 
> i will invite crosshair.if im missing anyone just lemme know.there will be one on 6 shortly i am muskielover on server 6.


Hes On serv 6


----------



## blackmaskelong

this is my next buliding


Marketplace
At the marketplace you can trade resources with other players. The higher its level, the more resources can be transported at the same time.


----------



## muskielover1

i will have one started on 6 by this evening


----------



## Boobah

i don't see an invite- boobah


----------



## piranhasrule

Invite me on server 3 -collier-


----------



## Alexx

no invite recieved so far

on server 3x im = piranha .... village name = piranha village

on server 6 im = piranha-man uk ..... village name = piranha village


----------



## piranhasrule

Theresa village near me that only has a population of two. It had the same population yesterday aswell so I'm assuming its someones who lost interest in the game straight away. I think I might make one clubswinger and raid it. Is there any chance that the two villagers could kill my guy?


----------



## blackmaskelong

piranhasrule said:


> Theresa village near me that only has a population of two. It had the same population yesterday aswell so I'm assuming its someones who lost interest in the game straight away. I think I might make one clubswinger and raid it. Is there any chance that the two villagers could kill my guy?


would be funny as hell lol


----------



## [email protected]°

I have 34 clubswingers at level one and just researched for axemen....

Raiding villages is a sure fire way to build the resources to raise an army!!


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

I've looked all over for info on this and can't find any. Is there only so much you can build in an actual day? I think what I'm getting at is I don't fully understand the difference in real time and their "clock" that they give you.


----------



## blackmaskelong

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> I've looked all over for info on this and can't find any. Is there only so much you can build in an actual day? I think what I'm getting at is I don't fully understand the difference in real time and their "clock" that they give you.


dude i am on 3x server and i have lot's of iron and stuff if you want some give me your location and ill send it to you!


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

Captive Herps said:


> I've looked all over for info on this and can't find any. Is there only so much you can build in an actual day? I think what I'm getting at is I don't fully understand the difference in real time and their "clock" that they give you.


dude i am on 3x server and i have lot's of iron and stuff if you want some give me your location and ill send it to you!
[/quote]

I'm on server 6, does that matter?


----------



## blackmaskelong

yes it does cause i can't send it to you! if you were on server 3x yes i can!


----------



## Boobah

so what's to keep you from making several different villages and just being resource feeders to your one village?


----------



## piranhasrule

I believe you can only have one account on each server


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

Boobah said:


> so what's to keep you from making several different villages and just being resource feeders to your one village?


LOL that's what I just did! Great minds think alike.


----------



## blackmaskelong

Edited*


----------



## blackmaskelong

Edited*


----------



## blackmaskelong

Super fast version of travian lol --click--


----------



## notaverage

Captive Herps said:


> Super fast version of travian lol --click--


SWEET SOMETHING TO DO WHILE I WAIT!


----------



## matc

ok guys....I finally started another game on speed 3x . Here are my coordinates and I'd like to join an alliance too !

speed 3x

Charlo (108|-54)


----------



## muskielover1

hey i dont understand why you guys arent invited yet....the ones i wrote down are already sent.so maybe it takes awhile.i have bandpractice and ill be home in a couple hours.then i will have an alliance on server 6.

who cares if its outdated?!its good practice for others to come.

can i get a hellyeah!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blackmaskelong

muskielover1 said:


> hey i dont understand why you guys arent invited yet....the ones i wrote down are already sent.so maybe it takes awhile.i have bandpractice and ill be home in a couple hours.then i will have an alliance on server 6.
> 
> who cares if its outdated?!its good practice for others to come.
> 
> can i get a hellyeah!!!!!!!!!!


well once you make a embassy it will come up then but when you first start it will not unitll you are done that!


----------



## notaverage

i have a 500 pc OF CROPS!!!
who can trade for other resources 150 of each of the others and call it even?


----------



## Guest

This guy keeps sending 50 clubswingers at me, this time I killed one and he got my 2 Phalanx...how can he afford so many Clubswingers?


----------



## bigredjeep

notaverage said:


> i have a 500 pc OF CROPS!!!
> who can trade for other resources 150 of each of the others and call it even?


i think u got 100iron commin


----------



## notaverage

bigredjeep said:


> i have a 500 pc OF CROPS!!!
> who can trade for other resources 150 of each of the others and call it even?


i think u got 100iron commin
[/quote]

Sorry going to bed the wife is home.

I will be back in the mornin!


----------



## dalyhawk

K so i just started this last night and i just got a 10 page paper done today, so i have absolutely NOTHING to do, and the g/f is mad at me. So looks like i'm stuck with this, and it seems pretty sweet and time consuming!

Here are my coordinates:

Server 6
-13/-139

Server 3X
31/-201

I just started my 3X account tonight and my server 6 last night

Let me know if any one is around me!


----------



## bigredjeep

dalyhawk said:


> K so i just started this last night and i just got a 10 page paper done today, so i have absolutely NOTHING to do, and the g/f is mad at me. So looks like i'm stuck with this, and it seems pretty sweet and time consuming!
> 
> Here are my coordinates:
> 
> Server 6
> -13/-139
> 
> Server 3X
> 31/-201
> 
> I just started my 3X account tonight and my server 6 last night
> 
> Let me know if any one is around me!


make sure u git lotsa reszources first


----------



## dalyhawk

> make sure u git lotsa reszources first


Oh i am, i'm trying to follow that ratio on the how to guide

clay first, then lumber, then iron then crops
10.12.8.6

In the upper left hand corner, what does it mean by the server time clock counting up and where it says "calculated in 15 ms"


----------



## [email protected]°

DannyBoy17 said:


> This guy keeps sending 50 clubswingers at me, this time I killed one and he got my 2 Phalanx...how can he afford so many Clubswingers?


Clubswingers are cheap and train fast...

Once you get a few and start raiding your neighbors the resources really pile up so you make more and more of them...

I am up to 40 clubswingers already, and started making axemen... I have 6 of them

I just set 30 swingers on a village and they should come back loaded with resources in about 20 minutes...

Then I will make another 10!!

I also upgradeed my clubswingers to level one and will bump them to lev 2 in the morning...


----------



## jmax611

jmax611 server6 -72/160
jmax61183 server3x -166/15

/wants alliance


----------



## Guest

Bake how do you upgrade units?


----------



## dalyhawk

just scoped your 3X account jmax

i'm at 31/-201

I think i have to wait a little bit to upgrade both of my accounts, runnin low on resources.

60 lumber per hr
72 clay per hr
42 iron per hr
38 crop per hr


----------



## jmax611

dalyhawk said:


> just scoped your 3X account jmax
> 
> i'm at 31/-201
> 
> I think i have to wait a little bit to upgrade both of my accounts, runnin low on resources.
> 
> 60 lumber per hr
> 72 clay per hr
> 42 iron per hr
> 38 crop per hr


server 6 is boring 3x is where its at


----------



## [email protected]°

DannyBoy17 said:


> Bake how do you upgrade units?


The blacksmiths shop is where you upgrade your troops levels...


----------



## jmax611

/realizes i am way behind on this game lol


----------



## dalyhawk

jmax611 said:


> /realizes i am way behind on this game lol


you and i both


----------



## jmax611

/asks someone on server 3x to send me an invite for an alliance

jmax61183 -166/15


----------



## muskielover1

my bad...i just realized on server 6 that i need a level 3 embassy to start the alliance...so well see tomarry mornin whats poppin,,,

i sent attackers to a small village earlier yoday and i never got a report back.i sent like 20 clubswingers and dont know what ahppened.

how the f*ck is everyone else doin?

p-fury spartaaaaaaa!!!
lool


----------



## piranhasrule

I'v decided I am going to raid that village with just two clubswingers. We'll see what happens

EDIT: Dammit! I forgot they can only carry 60 units. They're on their way back with 27 wood, 27 clay, 27 iron and 39 food. When they get back I'm making another guy and raiding again. I'm just going to farm him constantly.


----------



## [email protected]°

piranhasrule said:


> I'v decided I am going to raid that village with just two clubswingers. We'll see what happens
> 
> EDIT: Dammit! I forgot they can only carry 60 units. They're on their way back with 27 wood, 27 clay, 27 iron and 39 food. When they get back I'm making another guy and raiding again. I'm just going to farm him constantly.


Thats the way to do it!!

I have been farming my neighbors for the last 24 hours and it has been GOOD!!!!

I know I'm now a bastard, but WTF...

IT WORKS!!!


----------



## piranhasrule

This guy is going to hate me if he ever comes back to the game. I'm sending my troops on their fourth raid on his village today


----------



## [email protected]°

piranhasrule said:


> This guy is going to hate me if he ever comes back to the game. I'm sending my troops on their fourth raid on his village today


As long as it is paying off, then FAWK HIM!!!

Thats the way to do it!!

Hit him til he is EMPTY!!!

It is a ruthless game...

Hit em when they're DOWN!!!!


----------



## piranhasrule

I just built a marketplace and traded some food I don;t need at the moment for some wood which I do. Only problem is its going to take EIGHT HOURS!!!!! for the deal to go through


----------



## jmax611

/is part of p-fury alliance


----------



## notaverage

I was attacked 2 x's on ser6 and 1 x on serv 3 last night. I just got on....
6- 47 crops
3- 100 Iron

For you that have Gauls as I do....Build Crannys to a HIGH LEVEL!!! They havent touched my stuff...OR...maybe they dont have large armies? Not sure but Im playing it on the safe side as I had been told and i QUIOTE "You are small Gaul village, just build cranny and enjoy, its that simple"
He only attacked me 2xs total....probably biting his tongue now that he told me to do that b/c he didnt get a DAM THING!


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

i'm getting irritated because it says I have too few resources... and that I need to up my crop level... but how can I if I can't do anything?

what's supposed to happen now? I just wait?


----------



## notaverage

Jiam Ji Girl said:


> i'm getting irritated because it says I have too few resources... and that I need to up my crop level... but how can I if I can't do anything?
> 
> what's supposed to happen now? I just wait?


do you have a marketplace? if so I have TONS of crops and I need lumber!


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

i don't =/

im just starting.. in fact i only started a few days ago... im guessing im stuck?!

i'm on server 6 and doing really well!

but on 3x... im doing poorly
=/


----------



## notaverage

ANOTHER ATTACK
They got nothing!



Jiam Ji Girl said:


> i don't =/
> 
> im just starting.. in fact i only started a few days ago... im guessing im stuck?!
> 
> i'm on server 6 and doing really well!
> 
> but on 3x... im doing poorly
> =/


Im Notaverage on serv 6
and Notaverage1 on serv3

send tormentor1 a message to be invited in the alliance you need an embasy first. It takes a while to do this and is addictive!

Build resources first!!! and then the general buildings next


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

notaverage said:


> i don't =/
> 
> im just starting.. in fact i only started a few days ago... im guessing im stuck?!
> 
> i'm on server 6 and doing really well!
> 
> but on 3x... im doing poorly
> =/


Im Notaverage on serv 6
and Notaverage1 on serv3

send tormentor1 a message to be invited in the alliance you need an embasy first. It takes a while to do this and is addictive!

Build resources first!!! and then the general buildings next
[/quote]

i've been trying to build resources... and i believe the one i need most is crop... but it still says "too few resources" i feel stuck in every area and don't know how to proceed. =(

..
.
.

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

.
.
.
.
.

.
.
.
.

SWEET!!! I think i figured it out.... I used the Travian plus to get some more crop and gold.... so hopefully I will be set in the next few minutes.... sheesh


----------



## notaverage

Jiam Ji Girl said:


> i don't =/
> 
> im just starting.. in fact i only started a few days ago... im guessing im stuck?!
> 
> i'm on server 6 and doing really well!
> 
> but on 3x... im doing poorly
> =/


Im Notaverage on serv 6
and Notaverage1 on serv3

send tormentor1 a message to be invited in the alliance you need an embasy first. It takes a while to do this and is addictive!

Build resources first!!! and then the general buildings next
[/quote]

i've been trying to build resources... and i believe the one i need most is crop... but it still says "too few resources" i feel stuck in every area and don't know how to proceed. =(

..
.
.

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

.
.
.
.
.

.
.
.
.

SWEET!!! I think i figured it out.... I used the Travian plus to get some more crop and gold.... so hopefully I will be set in the next few minutes.... sheesh
[/quote]

GOLD for what? 
You had to pay for it didnt you???


----------



## Guest

Dear PFury brothers,

DannyBoy is requesting any help available, as he is constantly being raided by Teuton Clubswingers. I will repay anyone who sends troops with resources.

Yours truely,

Dan on the computer at the library, procrastinating from doing his Chem homework.


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

scratch that =X


----------



## notaverage

DannyBoy17 said:


> Dear PFury brothers,
> 
> DannyBoy is requesting any help available, as he is constantly being raided by Teuton Clubswingers. I will repay anyone who sends troops with resources.
> 
> Yours truely,
> 
> Dan on the computer at the library, procrastinating from doing his Chem homework.


what server and what do ya need? I cant send troops but can send resources to help rebuild


----------



## piranhasrule

I was attacked by all my neighbours while I was at work. They raided me about 20 times alltogether and now I have nothing


----------



## Alexx

game isnt working for me at the moment

says cannot find server ....anyone else got this problem?

the uk site working


----------



## blackmaskelong

not sure change the ip and stuff or search it on google and click diffrent links that mihgt help!



piranhasrule said:


> I was attacked by all my neighbours while I was at work. They raided me about 20 times alltogether and now I have nothing


well then put him on the list of who to kill!


----------



## matc

can someone invite me to join the p fury alliance ? I'm on server speed 3x and my name is charlo
coordonates are 108 , -54. I have an embassy


----------



## C0Rey

i have like a million attacks pending, but i get to use my resources and upgrade and what not so i guess im progressing.

can someone explain how i get soldiers. i have a waypoint..

just building a trapper now to catch some of the mofos..


----------



## Guest

C0Rey said:


> i have like a million attacks pending, but i get to use my resources and upgrade and what not so i guess im progressing.
> 
> can someone explain how i get soldiers. i have a waypoint..
> 
> just building a trapper now to catch some of the mofos..


Once you've built a rally point, you should have the option to build a barrack when you click an empty lot.


----------



## hyphen

someone please send me an invite for an alliance. -199|11 on speed3


----------



## jmax611

i think tormentor has to


----------



## dalyhawk

Mee too!

I'm at 31/-201 on Server 3X


----------



## ZOSICK

me three 164/ -91 on server 3X


----------



## [email protected]°

Got my Acadamy to lev 5 and blacksmith to level 3

Time to build the Stable in 30 minutes....


----------



## dalyhawk

Bake at 98.6° said:


> Got my Acadamy to lev 5 and blacksmith to level 3
> 
> Time to build the Stable in 30 minutes....


I'm still slowly building my resources, almost have all of my resources to level 2

Lumber: 84 per hour 
Clay: 96 per hour 
Iron: 72 per hour 
Crop: 65 per hour

btw: go jayhawks! they're playing right now, woo hoo!


----------



## ...Jay...

DannyBoy17 said:


> Got my Acadamy to lev 5 and blacksmith to level 3
> 
> Time to build the Stable in 30 minutes....


I'm working on this now. I need a scout because I'm worried I will lose my guys attacking someone with a larger army. Once I know who has what in my area its raiding time.


----------



## matc

Yeah can someone send me an alliance ? 108, -54 on server 3x


----------



## [email protected]°

Jayson745 said:


> This guy keeps sending 50 clubswingers at me, this time I killed one and he got my 2 Phalanx...how can he afford so many Clubswingers?


I had a guy doing that to me. I build my cranny up, then made sure I was spending resources as soon as I had enough. I didn't bother with troops right away because he could just easily kill them all, then keep raiding me. Just make sure he isn't getting much when he raids you, and your resource production is still going up.[/quote]

Good advice...

I am lucky cause I got a chance to build up some troops and be on the opposite side...

I have been regulary raiding a couple of my neighbors cause they have tons of unprotected resources and no troops to kill mine...

I am FARMIN the sheezy out of them....


----------



## Guest

Bake at 98.6° said:


> This guy keeps sending 50 clubswingers at me, this time I killed one and he got my 2 Phalanx...how can he afford so many Clubswingers?


I had a guy doing that to me. I build my cranny up, then made sure I was spending resources as soon as I had enough. I didn't bother with troops right away because he could just easily kill them all, then keep raiding me. Just make sure he isn't getting much when he raids you, and your resource production is still going up.[/quote]

Good advice...

I am lucky cause I got a chance to build up some troops and be on the opposite side...

I have been regulary raiding a couple of my neighbors cause they have tons of unprotected resources and no troops to kill mine...

I am FARMIN the sheezy out of them....
[/quote]

Can you help me?

Here's the name of the guy attacking me...oaza fericirii

Someone please raid him!!!


----------



## [email protected]°

DannyBoy17 said:


> This guy keeps sending 50 clubswingers at me, this time I killed one and he got my 2 Phalanx...how can he afford so many Clubswingers?


I had a guy doing that to me. I build my cranny up, then made sure I was spending resources as soon as I had enough. I didn't bother with troops right away because he could just easily kill them all, then keep raiding me. Just make sure he isn't getting much when he raids you, and your resource production is still going up.[/quote]

Good advice...

I am lucky cause I got a chance to build up some troops and be on the opposite side...

I have been regulary raiding a couple of my neighbors cause they have tons of unprotected resources and no troops to kill mine...

I am FARMIN the sheezy out of them....
[/quote]

Can you help me?

Here's the name of the guy attacking me...oaza fericirii

Someone please raid him!!!
[/quote]

whats your location? X/Y?


----------



## Guest

145/99


----------



## [email protected]°

DannyBoy17 said:


> 145/99


You are litteraly on the other side of the world and it will take over 24hours for my guys to get there....

I really can't be without my guys for 2 days with all the enemys I have now

Sorry...


----------



## Guest

That's alright. Hopefuly one day you will take over the world, then we'll talk.


----------



## Guest

Anyone else think it would be awesome if we all started a new village all in the same general area (NE, SE, NW, SW)?


----------



## ...Jay...

DannyBoy17 said:


> Anyone else think it would be awesome if we all started a new village all in the same general area (NE, SE, NW, SW)?


I'm sure that will happen next time a new one starts, givin all the enterest in this game. This is kind of a learning experience for everyone. I for one, have to much going, to just stop playing & start over right now.

If you do what I suggested you will do fine. I was in the same situation as you, and now am growing into a powerful person in my part of the board. Just keep uping resources and your cranny. Spend your resources as soon as you possibly can(preferably on more resources). Eventually you will have so many resources pouring in, you can buy enough troops to be more trouble than your worth to your raider.


----------



## [email protected]°

Jayson745 said:


> Anyone else think it would be awesome if we all started a new village all in the same general area (NE, SE, NW, SW)?


I'm sure that will happen next time a new one starts, givin all the enterest in this game. This is kind of a learning experience for everyone. I for one, have to much going, to just stop playing & start over right now.

If you do what I suggested you will do fine. I was in the same situation as you, and now am growing into a powerful person in my part of the board. Just keep uping resources and your cranny. Spend your resources as soon as you possibly can(preferably on more resources). Eventually you will have so many resources pouring in, you can buy enough troops to be more trouble than your worth to your raider.
[/quote]

YUPPERS!!!

If you are on the game enough and work it you will be a big guy in the hood and OWN everyone around you...

And Dannyboy... YES! I am working on taking over the world!!!

Right now I have such an empire going that I guess EVERYONE is afraid to attack me, but I really dont believe it... I am living in FEAR that my "Farmed" are going to come for me at any moment... and they can...

I do have a level 5 wall and cranny as well as 12 spearmen waiting for them plus 40 clubswingers, and 6 axemen as long as they are not out on a raid...

I am also about to "Research" my calvary unit and pump up as many as possible....

I AM trying to OWN the world, and when I do I will send my minions no matter how far away....


----------



## bigredjeep

Bake at 98.6° said:


> Anyone else think it would be awesome if we all started a new village all in the same general area (NE, SE, NW, SW)?


I'm sure that will happen next time a new one starts, givin all the enterest in this game. This is kind of a learning experience for everyone. I for one, have to much going, to just stop playing & start over right now.

If you do what I suggested you will do fine. I was in the same situation as you, and now am growing into a powerful person in my part of the board. Just keep uping resources and your cranny. Spend your resources as soon as you possibly can(preferably on more resources). Eventually you will have so many resources pouring in, you can buy enough troops to be more trouble than your worth to your raider.
[/quote]

YUPPERS!!!

is there any research that can b dun to make warriors cheaper??

If you are on the game enough and work it you will be a big guy in the hood and OWN everyone around you...

And Dannyboy... YES! I am working on taking over the world!!!

Right now I have such an empire going that I guess EVERYONE is afraid to attack me, but I really dont believe it... I am living in FEAR that my "Farmed" are going to come for me at any moment... and they can...

I do have a level 5 wall and cranny as well as 12 spearmen waiting for them plus 40 clubswingers, and 6 axemen as long as they are not out on a raid...

I am also about to "Research" my calvary unit and pump up as many as possible....

I AM trying to OWN the world, and when I do I will send my minions no matter how far away....
[/quote]


----------



## piranhasrule

Well the attacks started to slow down while I was asleep. It seems like they're starting to realise I'm spending all my resources on my cranny so they weren't getting much when they raided. And the better news is one of my neighbours population went from 85 to 21 over night. So either he picked on someone bigger then him or everyone else has decided to rape his people instead of mine.

Danny is your village on server 3? Because there is no village on those coordinates on my game

Lurd's attacking me again...FOCKER!


----------



## Alexx

been raided by the alliance "no limits" over night

i had all my reasources maxed out (1200) and they took the lot

120 clubswingers did the damage

need more defences i think


----------



## jmax611

that sucks

i just bought my first legionaire and sent him on raid by himself lol 
i attacked a village with pop of 5 and he got killed









/is done trying to build army until i can get some more resorses saved up


----------



## jmax611

not sure if this was mentioned b4 but you can use you gold to boost production levels by 25%









/just figured that out

/wonders how to get more gold without buying it


----------



## notaverage

jmax611 said:


> not sure if this was mentioned b4 but you can use you gold to boost production levels by 25%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /just figured that out
> 
> /wonders how to get more gold without buying it


How did you get it in the first place?


----------



## jmax611

from what i read you get 35 gold as seed money and it looks like if you want more you have to pay for it


----------



## Alexx

im getting attacked again in 16 minuets

....luckily ive just used all my resources on defence so they wont get much .... lol


----------



## hyphen

how many times can i raid? i have about 20 clubswingers and raided one of my neighbors twice. im trying to raid other neighbors and the countdown shows up but doesn't count down for arrival. is there a limit to the amount of times you can raid in a certain time frame?


----------



## blackmaskelong

did you guys know you can build a wall around your village all you do is click the path the goes to your city! if you can post a pic of you village ill show you where!


----------



## hyphen

Captive Herps said:


> did you guys know you can build a wall around your village all you do is click the path the goes to your city! if you can post a pic of you village ill show you where!


noob!


----------



## blackmaskelong

huh???? am i way behind? lol


----------



## hyphen

yeah







i built my wall right before making troops.


----------



## notaverage

jmax611 said:


> from what i read you get 35 gold as seed money and it looks like if you want more you have to pay for it


I dont see where I would even have Gold?


----------



## blackmaskelong

hyphen said:


> yeah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i built my wall right before making troops.


i am just about to make my troops but i made my wall first and it's at level 2

o and this is somthin that i read and was super funny
(When a man attempted to siphon gasoline from a motor home parked on a Seattle street, he got much more than he bargained for. Police arrived at the scene to find a very sick man curled up next to a motor home near spilled sewage. A police spokesman said that the man admitted to trying to steal gasoline and plugged his siphon hose into the motor home's sewage tank by mistake. The owner of the vehicle declined to press charges, saying that it was the best laugh he'd ever had.) lol


----------



## hyphen

well walls are useless without troops (i think). so i build it up to lvl 1 and then make troops. after about 10 troops i'll upgrade to lvl 2 wall.


----------



## blackmaskelong

ye proly i am about to make my army and then gona raid a town just for fun to learn somthin lol


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

Captive Herps said:


> huh???? am i way behind? lol


lol.. we all learn slowly....
read the tutorial.. it helps... and check out the Travian Plus features... it has helped me! =P
good luck!


----------



## blackmaskelong

nah i read up on it and then thought hmm, maby others might now know i should tell them and well i am way behind lol


----------



## notaverage

This is where I stand!

I HAVE NO TROOPS!

ALL of this time I have been trying to figure out how to build a rally point with NO CLUE that I CONTINUALLY overlooked the spot to click and build!!!!!!!

I AM SOOO PISSED bc I read from one of you to click to the RIGHT of the center of town.

DAM IT.

Just starting to build now!!!


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

Captive Herps said:


> nah i read up on it and then thought hmm, maby others might now know i should tell them and well i am way behind lol


don't worry... im in the same boat! =P


----------



## [email protected]°

I got some douche who attacked me...

Luckily I spent most of my resources on troops and killed half the legionaries half his sword guys, and 3 of his cavalry and he only got about 120-150 of each resource...

I lost some troops too, but he got the rotten end of the deal...

Now this asshole is attacking again...

Luckily I trained 5 more paladins!!


----------



## notaverage

This is why Im doing ok at this point.
The Cranny is at level 6 and I haven't lost SQUAT in the last 7 attacks!!!









I know its on serv 6.. but at server 3 im at level 7 and havent been attacked once!


----------



## hyphen

ive been farming the hell out of my neighbors, lol


----------



## blackmaskelong

i want to kick my neabours ass but i am not gona cause i don't want to start sh*t and then have it upon me lol ill wait untill i have so manny troops that i will not be taken down!


----------



## piranhasrule

Thats what I'm going to do. Theres alot of villages that are trying to farm me, but I have all my stuff hidden in a level 9 cranny so they get nothing. While they're wasting time raiding me I'm building all my stuff up. So eventually, maybe sometime next week I'm just gonna build hundreds of troops and take them all down.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

Question about alliances, can only the creator invite??? or can others who belong invite as well???


----------



## notaverage

hyphen said:


> ive been farming the hell out of my neighbors, lol


Im still pissed off bc I have been building everything else not knowing how to build the rally point!

OH Well...None of my neighbors have the size I do....the problem is Im a Gaul and against say ROmans...If I attack with 5 and they have 5 of the base soldier...I will lose 4 to their 1!!!


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

omg this is fun!

i'm becoming a freakin gamer omg!

first counter strike, then guitar hero, then world or warcraft, now travian... OMG!

lots of gamessssssssssssssssss on my list!


----------



## jmax611

notaverage said:


> ive been farming the hell out of my neighbors, lol


Im still pissed off bc I have been building everything else not knowing how to build the rally point!

OH Well...None of my neighbors have the size I do....the problem is Im a Gaul and against say ROmans...If I attack with 5 and they have 5 of the base soldier...I will lose 4 to their 1!!!
[/quote]
theres a little patch of land just under and to the right of your main house. click on it and that is where your build your rally point


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

Is there anyway we could have a tactics/advice section topic for this game?

I see people wanting to know how to "Farm" or "Set a rally point" and such things and in being a noob myself and not understanding think it would be a benefit for the rest of us noobs.


----------



## jmax611

they have a forum for that stuff


----------



## hyphen

Farming is basically raiding another person's village. When you send troops to someone's village you can either send them as reinforcements, a normal attack, or as a raid. If you raid and are successful (your troops meet resistance that can be squashed), they will return with a bounty. That bounty includes resources and each trooper brings back a little. So, if you send 20 you will bring back more resources than if you were to send 10. That is, until their resources are tapped.

For instance, I've sent my troops to a neighbor's village so much that when I send 10 troops I only come back with 11 of each resource. When you keep going back to raid that person you're "farming" them for their resources.

I'll post some more in depth tutorials later.


----------



## ...Jay...

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Is there anyway we could have a tactics/advice section topic for this game?
> 
> I see people wanting to know how to "Farm" or "Set a rally point" and such things and in being a noob myself and not understanding think it would be a benefit for the rest of us noobs.


there are only a couple people who know what they are doing from experience. Ive been reading alot in the instructions, and their forum.

You have to set a rally point (place for your troops to gather) before you can make a barracks & troops.

farming is basically someone repeatedly raiding you. If that happens YOU ARE the farm that he is harvesting.


----------



## Guest

To defend yourself from raids, forget about walls and troops early. Upgrade your Cranny as often as possible. A high level Cranny is much more effective then 10-15 expensive troops.


----------



## jmax611

i agree with danny the cranny is key

i plan on upgrading my resourses as much as i can b4 i build my army

/loves the gold

/is gonna buy some tomorrow so i can keep my 25% production bonuses going


----------



## Guest

What is all this gold madness?


----------



## jmax611

click on the plus on the left side of the screen and you have like 35 gold to start and you can buy more

you can use it to boost your production levels and and other cool stuff


----------



## hyphen

i appended some information to the first post of this thread for those of you who need some very basic info.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

Thank you for adding that Hyphen! I'm still sooo much a noob. Where is this damn guy to hand us an invite to your alliance???? Can you change alliances or are you stuck when you commit?


----------



## hyphen

you can change alliances whenever you want. i believe you can also join multiple alliances. I will work on getting up my own alliance since I seem to be more active than tormentor. also, alliances can form NAPs (neutral alliance pact).

oh, i added a little more to the first post. i'll let you guys know when i add more. and you can check back there periodically.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

hyphen said:


> you can change alliances whenever you want. i believe you can also join multiple alliances. I will work on getting up my own alliance since I seem to be more active than tormentor.


Do please cause I have 3 accounts in both servers that I need to joing to something!


----------



## hyphen

ill get on that asap. i'm taking name nominations for the new alliance.


----------



## hyphen

i just realized that captive herps is like 5 tiles away from me, lol.


----------



## muskielover1

hey i am waking up every couple hours getting stuff ready.lol.i am active as it could be i guess.as posted on the other thread,i an now taking this very siriously and am taking very detailed notes on alliance names nmes on pfury coordinates and will send invites to whomever.i will try to be more involved....its easy to get lost in all the questions but i vow to answer all of them to the best of my abillity.


----------



## ...Jay...

Im starting to get somewhere. I've been raiding like crazy. Its gonna start getting good now that I have enough guys to carry a decient amount of stuff, and scouts so I dont mess up and send my troops to die. I also found out that people cant spy on you if you also have scouts, instead you will just kill their guy.


----------



## muskielover1

awesome info....starting the p-fury alliance on 6 nnnnnow

all invites are sent on server 6

send message if you want an invite


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

SOMEONE PLEASE ATTACK FROZEN 
(-40|41)

....asshole's taking my sh*t!

sorry. he goes by AMOK
SOMEONE PLEASE ATTACK FROZEN VILLAGE - USER NAME AMOK
(-40|41)

....asshole's taking my sh*t!


----------



## jmax611

what ru u guys and gals producing per hour

heres my stats

Lumber: 139 per hour 
Clay: 128 per hour 
Iron: 128 per hour 
Crop: 123 per hour


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

=/ blah.... if anyone form the pfury alliance wants to get revenge on these fuckers:

-AMOK (-40|41)
-yurijung (-33|42)
-ordep2busy (-36|39)

i'd appreciate it.... f*cking amok won't stop!

sorry jmax.. id answer your question but im too freakin furious because my resources are low anyways... f*cking raiders!


----------



## Alexx

^^lol....sounds like your hooked jaim ji girl

My Production:
Lumber: 135 per hour 
Clay: 158 per hour 
Iron: 135 per hour 
Crop: 104 per hour

cranny upto level 10...and just started training troops


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

piranha-man uk said:


> ^^lol....sounds like your hooked jaim ji girl
> 
> My Production:
> Lumber: 135 per hour
> Clay: 158 per hour
> Iron: 135 per hour
> Crop: 104 per hour
> 
> cranny upto level 10...and just started training troops


i am soooooo hooked!
I dunno.. lately I've just been into soo many games! I can't help it... i feel bad clowning on gamers... cuz now i understand! ITS TOO MUCH FUN!

anyhow... i am a bit bummed because of those fuckers above.... 
from what i understand.... i should build up my earth wall to prevent this right? OR should I level up my cranny first? I'm on level 2 on the cranny....


----------



## Alexx

up the cranny

mines on level 10 and you can store 1000 of each resource
(and you get a 2nd cranny when you hit level 10)

the wall wont stop em unless you have troops i believe


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

ok.. i will definitely up the cranny....

my next question is... how to obtain a "troop"

i have the option of sending troops out ... well from what my screen i think is showing... if i do so.... this means i can start raiding? i really want to attack the mother f*cker whos been attacking me.. but is it worth while if he has a larger population than me?

am i making sense? ha!


----------



## Alexx

if he has more troops than you , then you will probably lose all the troops you send.

you need to build up a serious sized army before thinking about attacking a strong village with loads of troops....and by the sounds of it he has lots of em.

concentrate on your cranny so if he raids again he wont get much and he'll eventually give up

oh and FYI ...... 
if you click on your "rally point" you can do a combat simulator so you can get an idea of the size of army your gonna need


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

thanks! that helps lots!


----------



## notaverage

Jayson745 said:


> ill get on that asap. i'm taking name nominations for the new alliance.


I have a good fighting







name!

NORFOLK ENCHANCE

Now read it out loud.....HAHA









It was my indoor soccer teams name about a year ago. WE were runners up


----------



## notaverage

jmax611 said:


> click on the plus on the left side of the screen and you have like 35 gold to start and you can buy more
> 
> you can use it to boost your production levels and and other cool stuff


What happens when I activate a plus account?


----------



## Guest

Our PFury alliance is pretty badass.


----------



## Boobah

i'm getting pwned. can they do anything from you except take away your goods and kill your troops?


----------



## jmax611

notaverage said:


> click on the plus on the left side of the screen and you have like 35 gold to start and you can buy more
> 
> you can use it to boost your production levels and and other cool stuff


What happens when I activate a plus account?
[/quote]
http://speed.travian.com/plus.php?id=2


----------



## hyphen

Boobah said:


> i'm getting pwned. can they do anything from you except take away your goods and kill your troops?


no. if you had a second village they can conquer it. but if it's your main capitol they won't be able to do anything but kill and loot. build up your cranny and start investing in defenses.


----------



## Scrappy

This is a fun game, but man are my neighbors kicking my butt. Anyone else around the 94 -36 area?


----------



## muskielover1

what server are you on?and name and all that jazz.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

Is there any alliance in the SW portion around -192/-80???


----------



## muskielover1

on 6 im -53 -163 unless your talking about 3x with i have no idea whats going on with the regional alliances


----------



## blackmaskelong

omg the game is so slow and you are always attacked and it's so stupid lol atleast you don't lose your houses


----------



## muskielover1

oh but you can loose your buildings.


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

I'M ON THE PFURY ALLIANCE NOW!!!!! ;p


----------



## Scrappy

muskielover1 said:


> what server are you on?and name and all that jazz.


Scrappydoo @ 94 -36 3x speed server.

On a sidenote, I don't understand why my neighbors keep raiding me. They come away with nothing every single time they raid me.


----------



## sick fish man

I'm on server 6, coordinates: -146, -96


----------



## [email protected]°

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Is there any alliance in the SW portion around -192/-80???


I am SW

-120/-99


----------



## C0Rey

48 | -22 C0rey and im on 6!

i need some help i think...


----------



## jmax611

tells corey to get on 3x its faster


----------



## C0Rey

meh


----------



## jmax611




----------



## C0Rey




----------



## Liquid

DannyBoy17 said:


> Our PFury alliance is pretty badass.


send me an invite treehugger


----------



## jmax611

C0Rey said:


>


----------



## jmax611

im getting my academy level up so i can get stronger troops then i will seek revenge on all

/needs to build a stable


----------



## Scrappy

I haven't been able to do anything but build my Cranny because I get raided about 5x a day. But at least they don't get much each time.


----------



## ...Jay...

I found something out. My brother started an alliance and when I joined he got to pick what actions I could take over the alliance(maxed me out of course). So basically if tormentor1 unlocks some of your more active peoples control over the alliance, he doesn't have to be there to send invites and stuff.

And I'm gonna send an invite for our allliances to be in alliance.

Our name is nR and there is only 3 of us. But we are all big guys, so we're gonna f*ck sh*t up. hehehe


----------



## muskielover1

who wants the power to do this?ask and it shall be done.
what alliance name is it jayson?


----------



## ...Jay...

Muskie I see you in here, so what are your courdinates??????????? I dont have them right there because I'm not in the alliance anymore


----------



## ...Jay...

muskielover1 said:


> who wants the power to do this?ask and it shall be done.
> what alliance name is it jayson?


nR

thats it. Just 2 letters. I figure if we dont have fractions for the different areas we cant help each other anyway. Plus my brother is right by me, and good at these kind of games. He started roughly 4-5 days after me and is caught up. So people by over here (by them selves) can join us and we will join fury. It thats cool?

I kinda feel like a dick for leaving, but I'll get slaughtered out here by myself.


----------



## [email protected]°

I had 120 clubers, 25 palidins, 2 scouts and my hero killed in a raid last night...

This bitch keeps hitting me!!

Yesterday I saw her coming so I send all my troops out on a raid and spent all my resources...

I send her a message (it is a HER, her profile says female) taunting that she didn't get sh*t from me...

Guess I should have kept my mouth shut...


----------



## muskielover1

skrew the clubbers bake get axemen and paladins bro


----------



## [email protected]°

muskielover1 said:


> skrew the clubbers bake get axemen and paladins bro


Axemen are slow and cost more...

I can crank out the clubbers plus I upgraded their weapons and armor to level 2


----------



## Liquid

ok someone send me an invite or im gonna hunt you all down with my 20 clubbers..ShoPan 216 19..


----------



## muskielover1

invite sent


----------



## ...Jay...

clubmen are weak. They only have 5 defense against calvary. My neighbor taught me that.


----------



## ...Jay...

My army sux, and I haven't raided in days. Free resources are like crack. I WANT MORE!

Anyway I'm a super awsome n00b now becauae I bought gold. I NEEDED it! I want more res now!
I got 100 gold for $6. Its sad.... Thats a dollar short of a 1/5th of a gallon of 5 o'clock vodka.


----------



## jmax611

lol i bought 100 gold today 2


----------



## jmax611

i dont just want to buy 5 or 6 troops at a time so im waiting until i get my resourses where they need to be so i can buy at least 20 at a time

right now i have

stable level 5
grain mill level 1
main building level 7
embassy level 3
marketplace level 4
blacksmith level 3
armoury level 1
warehouse level 5
academey level 5
barracks level 4
granary level 5
2 crannys level 10 and one at 8

my production is at 413-454 per hour


----------



## ...Jay...

jmax, I would up resources if I were you. Only time I upgrade buildings are when they are cheap or I want something. I have mostly 8s on resources now. Well over 1k per resource per hour. Just build buildings as you need them. Execpt warehouse so its big enough to cover what you get while you sleep.


----------



## ...Jay...

oh yea, upgrading a specific solder type in offence or defense only upgrades that part of your army, and only by 1.5%. So Dont bother upgrading your solders sh*t until you have alot of them. I just learned I wasted alot of money doing that.


----------



## jmax611

thats what im trying to do but building the buildings take time also so im trying to spread it out

i didnt want leginaires so i upgraded what i needed to get the tropps that i want now i just need the resourses to buy them


----------



## muskielover1

im drunk.i just thought id say something

something.cb5 must die.im catching up to that fuckhead but hes got a serious f*cking army,last night he took out 70 swingers and 53 axemen.im gonna git in dat ass!!!1


----------



## Liquid

Jayson745 said:


> clubmen are weak. They only have 5 defense against calvary. My neighbor taught me that.


I've been beating up my neighbors and taking all their chit :laugh: up to 2 lvl 10 crannies 200 of everything per hour, 88 crop per hour, 101 pop, lvl 3 warehouse 20 clubs, think im going to up the academy next, work on a stable, hopefully calvary travels faster, I got no one in reach to rape/pillage anymore







think I need a ram too i sent 20 out on the same guy like 4 times, and after he was dry nothing happened...weather sux, my trucks in the shop, my wife put me on lock down for the week







i'm friggin losing my mind









..btw i didn't get the invite


----------



## [email protected]°

Wood 1163 /hr
Clay 1050/hr
Iron 900/hr
Crop 921/hr

Acadamy lev 10
Stable lev 8
2 crannys lev 10
Grain mil lev 2
Warehouse lev 8
Granary lev 8
Blacksmith lev 4
Armory lev 4
Main house lev 6
Hero Mansion lev 5
Barracks lev 4
Marketplace lev 2

I'm working on getting my acadamy to 15 and stable to 10 so I can train Teutonic Knights...


----------



## Liquid

Bake at 98.6° said:


> Wood 1163 /hr
> Clay 1050/hr
> Iron 900/hr
> Crop 921/hr
> 
> Acadamy lev 10
> Stable lev 8
> 2 crannys lev 10
> Grain mil lev 2
> Warehouse lev 8
> Granary lev 8
> Blacksmith lev 4
> Armory lev 4
> Main house lev 6
> Hero Mansion lev 5
> Barracks lev 4
> Marketplace lev 2
> 
> I'm working on getting my acadamy to 15 and stable to 10 so I can train Teutonic Knights...


goddam remind to stay away from your village..


----------



## [email protected]°

Liquid said:


> Wood 1163 /hr
> Clay 1050/hr
> Iron 900/hr
> Crop 921/hr
> 
> Acadamy lev 10
> Stable lev 8
> 2 crannys lev 10
> Grain mil lev 2
> Warehouse lev 8
> Granary lev 8
> Blacksmith lev 4
> Armory lev 4
> Main house lev 6
> Hero Mansion lev 5
> Barracks lev 4
> Marketplace lev 2
> 
> I'm working on getting my acadamy to 15 and stable to 10 so I can train Teutonic Knights...


goddam remind to stay away from your village..
[/quote]

My population should break 300 later tonight... I am at 292 right now..

Problem is there are a few BIG players near me with over 400 population and multiple villages....

One of them took out all my troops last night and I am struggling to rebuild

I got 55 Clubswingers
14 axemen
4 scouts 14 paladins

I had 30 paladins
120 Clubswingers
4 scouts
And a hero

Woke up to find them all killed and my resources raped!!


----------



## C0Rey

wtf are we playing the same game here..

i have like only been upping my resources and i have like 36 an hour...


----------



## jmax611

^^ lol i said the same thing

you will get there it just takes some patience


----------



## muskielover1

i think coreys on 6 and bakes on 3x.i think.


----------



## [email protected]°

muskielover1 said:


> i think coreys on 6 and bakes on 3x.i think.


I am on 3x

Besides that I am in front of a computer almost all the time...

I also tend to wake up every couple hours when I sleep so I log in and upgrade and raid then go back to sleep...

I would be doing even better if my troops didn't get killed everynight!!


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

Scrappy said:


> i think coreys on 6 and bakes on 3x.i think.


I am on 3x

Besides that I am in front of a computer almost all the time...

*I also tend to wake up every couple hours when I sleep so I log in and upgrade and raid then go back to sleep...*

I would be doing even better if my troops didn't get killed everynight!!
[/quote]

Bake! you're addicted!!!! LOL

its ok.. I am too... except I don't check in the middle of the night... but I'm sure if i did wake up in the middle of the night and was still signed online... id do the same!


----------



## [email protected]°

Jiam Ji Girl said:


> i think coreys on 6 and bakes on 3x.i think.


I am on 3x

Besides that I am in front of a computer almost all the time...

*I also tend to wake up every couple hours when I sleep so I log in and upgrade and raid then go back to sleep...*

I would be doing even better if my troops didn't get killed everynight!!
[/quote]

Bake! you're addicted!!!! LOL

its ok.. I am too... except I don't check in the middle of the night... but I'm sure if i did wake up in the middle of the night and was still signed online... id do the same!
[/quote]

My computer is right next to my bed and it is always on...

I don't try to wake up, it just happens.... I am addicted


----------



## muskielover1

is there an 800 number.im addicted too.=(


----------



## jmax611

raiding is like crack


----------



## muskielover1

lol it is.


----------



## CorGravey

how do i get troops?


----------



## Liquid

just put up a stable


----------



## CorGravey

^Hrmmmmm why dont i like this advise?


----------



## muskielover1

barracks

click on instructions on the left of the page,itll help joo


----------



## dalyhawk

muskielover1 said:


> barracks
> 
> click on instructions on the left of the page,itll help joo


The instructions page helps mucho


----------



## CorGravey

yeah some guy keeps trying to give me stuff for lumber and im all wtf i need my lumber dont i ?


----------



## muskielover1

do you have a marketplace?this is where you can trade stuff with other ppl.if you need it,accept,if you dont,dont that simple.probly wont need this untill you have a couple hundred ppl.if your in a hurry to build something and have other more abundant recources to trade away its kewl.


----------



## CorGravey

well he wants to be my settler whatever that means and i dont know what to do. i think im just gonna do my own thing and tell this guy to mess off, is that what i should do?


----------



## muskielover1

idk what the hell a settler means.
tell him you are older than 13 maybe hell go away


----------



## Alexx

^^







too funny


----------



## notaverage

Anyone have an alliance in serv 6?


----------



## [email protected]°

Got my Academy lev 15 and Stable lev. 10

Already trained 35 Teutonic Knights...

Working on my hero's mansion which is at level 9 now...

As soon as I hit lev. 10 I can get a second village!!!
















Should have it in a few hours... Or less if I can find a good village to raid that hasn't been tapped already...


----------

